# Black people advocate for segregation



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Negroes WANT segregation. They've been openly saying they did for 2 weeks in Ferguson.

Actually they've been advocating for segregation for many years. Why not accommodate them?

What? You don't believe me?


They don't want white cops to patrol in their "neighborhoods. White cops are too "racist".

They want white prosecutors replaced by "blacks" to handle cases that include them. White prosecutors are too "racist".

They don't want white judges to hear cases that have "black" defendants. White judges are too "racist"

They don't want white legislators representing their districts. White legislators are too "racist".
They've rejected white leadership, laws and values en masse ...they want everyone in any official capacity to be "black".

They don't want to work for white people because they are held back in promotions and salaries....White employers are too "racist".

They don't want their children taught by white teachers. White teachers are too "racist".

They already have the black only (no whites allowed) Congressional "Black" caucus.
etc...etc...
(Which is really interesting..in a country drunk on "diversity" where negroes demand(!) whites be "inclusive" we have a political bloc of negroes in gvt who are paid with TAXPAYER DOLLARS (translation; white people ) but they have this group that forbids white people to participate
WTF?)


They WANT to be segregated from whites..so let's "help" them reach their goal.

Set aside a state or 2 and make it EXCLUSIVELY black. All black politicians, all black cops, all black judges, all black prosecutors. They can set up their own businesses and have 100% black ownership and employees.

...but...they will be forced to pay their own way entirely. No welfare, no EBT, and all of their "social" "programs" and "entitlements" will be funded exclusively by blacks.

They can tax each other or hand out entitlements to each other however they choose...no interference from us white devils.


I'd even be ok with reducing tax rates for them so they can get a foothold and get a solid foundation to build their black utopia.

They've complained for generations about "racism"in EVERYTHING and being held down.
Here's their chance to soar.

It would be a win-win for both races.
We don't have to finance their dysfunction and they don't have to live under the rule of us evil white racists.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Black folks sure are lucky to have people like this guy to tell them what they want.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 23, 2014)

.

Political Correctness and Identity Politics have created _de facto _social/cultural/economic segregation.

So we're pretty much already there.

Enjoy.

.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Political Correctness and Identity Politics have created _de facto _social/cultural/economic segregation.
> 
> ...



They don't want de facto segregation..they want...according to their own demands/complaints...REAL segregation where the races are physically separated...so they can be self determining with no interference from whites


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 23, 2014)

I think a two state set up would be better. Blacks would get the black areas of miss, al, ga, sc, nc, va. They'd get to elect a government, president, police, constitution, and their own laws.

No white telling them what to do.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Black folks sure are lucky to have people like this guy to tell them what they want.



SOmehow, I don't think that's remaining in a country that's majority white.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

The title of this thread should be "Only The Stupidest People of Any Race Advocate For Segregation".


----------



## Wildman (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


========================================
we have a problem already with that scenario.., 

where  will we put the *MULATTOS ?*


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Matthew said:


> I think a two state set up would be better. Blacks would get the black areas of miss, al, ga, sc, nc, va. They'd get to elect a government, president, police, constitution, and their own laws.
> 
> No white telling them what to do.


Precisely.

Why not give them what they want?
It would end "racism". Which, as we all know, is the only reason "blacks' don't advance/succeed in life.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 23, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Political Correctness and Identity Politics have created _de facto _social/cultural/economic segregation.
> 
> ...


Yup. Pretty much.
They could run 'business' tours to the parts of Africa that are controlled by Blacks. Just to get some tips on how to do things right.
On the way home they could stop off at the five most corrupt failing cities in the US.........also controlled by Blacks.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 23, 2014)

Wildman said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



With the blacks. They feel they're black anyways.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> The title of this thread should be "Only The Stupidest People of Any Race Advocate For Segregation".



Why do you say that? Blacks wish they were policed by other blacks and governed by other blacks. They feel whites are evil. Do you watch the media and the screams of how evil we're?

Why is it stupid? Maybe you're the one that is mistaken?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Wildman said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Well, according to obama and holder, (two mulattos) they are discriminated against and held back exclusively by white "racism" too, and we don't want to expose another generation of people to white racism, do we?
They should go to the black nation where they'll be safe from us evil white racists and where they can prosper and be safe from us.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > The title of this thread should be "Only The Stupidest People of Any Race Advocate For Segregation".
> ...



Did you scholars conduct a comprehensive study to come up with your conclusions about what most black people really want?  Or is it just more of the same childish anecdotal nonsense?


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Begs the question:  Can these people possibly be more stupid than they are right now?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 23, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Political Correctness and Identity Politics have created _de facto _social/cultural/economic segregation.
> 
> ...


Nonsense.


The myths of 'political correctness' and 'identity politics' are contrivances of the right seeking to ignore the actual causes of that which adversely effect the African-American community in particular and other minority communities in general.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 23, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...





.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



White racism is the only thing that "adversely affects the "african"-american community. They have been saying so for decades.
Wouldn't blacks be better off with no white interference, though?
They keep saying they would....


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

Many in all ethnicities want segregation. Many want free healthcare, laws to be reduced to the 10 Commandments, and require every male citizen to carry a sidearm.

Unfortunately, we don't govern by what minorities want.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 23, 2014)

Muhammad Ali advocated it back in 1968.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Many in all ethnicities want segregation. Many want free healthcare, laws to be reduced to the 10 Commandments, and require every male citizen to carry a sidearm.
> 
> Unfortunately, we don't govern by what minorities want.



Don't you want black people to be free of racism?To deny black people the right of self determination they have demanded is racist. ..Don't be racist.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> Muhammad Ali advocated it back in 1968.


lots of black leaders have..I did a search and came up with dozens...from marcus garvey to malcolm x.
even lincoln thought it was a good idea.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Well that answers that question, they can be more stupid.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Well that answers that question, they can be more stupid.



Why do you call people who want the right of self determination and to be free of white racism "stupid"?
Don't be a racist.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Don't you want black people to be free of racism?To deny black people the right of self determination they have demanded is racist. ..Don't be racist.



I want all colors to play nicely with each other before we have to start knocking their heads together.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 23, 2014)

_Black people advocate for segregation _

And here we have an example of the fear, ignorance, hate, and stupidity which contribute to racism.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

If you're so sure enough people want segregation then start collecting signatures to get it onto a national ballot. But if after you get the hundred or so people willing to put their names on a legal document proposing such a thing you have to strip naked, douse yourself in tar, and march through the po' side of town shouting at the top of your lungs, "Look at the tar baby! Look at the tar baby!"


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Well that answers that question, they can be more stupid.
> ...



Self determination to do what?


----------



## Anathema (Aug 23, 2014)

IF that us what they want they can put together some funds and move to Nigeria,  Somalia or some other African  country. If they prefer to stay here they can deal with the fact that they have chosen to position themselves in a way to have little political power. They can either work to change that or deal with it. Get on the bus or get run over by iy.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you want black people to be free of racism?To deny black people the right of self determination they have demanded is racist. ..Don't be racist.
> ...


That experiment has failed. They say so themselves.Why do you want to force people to live under a system that has failed and oppressed them? That would be racist.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Well that answers that question, they can be more stupid.
> ...


Because it's stupid to harbor an inane fantasy that African-Americans seek to 'self-segregate' thus 'justifying' your own racism.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Anathema said:


> IF that us what they want they can put together some funds and move to Nigeria,  Somalia or some other African  country. If they prefer to stay here they can deal with the fact that they have chosen to position themselves in a way to have little political power. They can either work to change that or deal with it. Get on the bus or get run over by iy.



You can't just deport american citizens because they have been the victims of racism their entire lives.
That would be racist.
I say give them what they have been saying they wanted for decades right here in america.
Don't you want to end white racism and oppression of black people?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 23, 2014)

Matthew said:


> I think a two state set up would be better. Blacks would get the black areas of miss, al, ga, sc, nc, va. They'd get to elect a government, president, police, constitution, and their own laws.
> 
> No white telling them what to do.


And better yet, your new 'white America' would be free of blacks – a racist's dream come true.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> If you're so sure enough people want segregation then start collecting signatures to get it onto a national ballot. But if after you get the hundred or so people willing to put their names on a legal document proposing such a thing you have to strip naked, douse yourself in tar, and march through the po' side of town shouting at the top of your lungs, "Look at the tar baby! Look at the tar baby!"



The scholars of race relations on this thread evidently take their inspiration from the classics.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

Governments collapse if we start letting a minority of people abstain from the rules binding everyone. Can't pick and choose what you obey and what you reject just as you can't let a small number of people dictate terms to the majority. When they try you arrest them, if they try again you execute them. Since every government on the planet works this way to varying degrees, since there is no alternative it isn't opporessive. It's just the way it is. 

Want segregation and can't get enough sigs or votes for it? Go in your home, close your drapes, move the goal post and say you now have segregation.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > IF that us what they want they can put together some funds and move to Nigeria,  Somalia or some other African  country. If they prefer to stay here they can deal with the fact that they have chosen to position themselves in a way to have little political power. They can either work to change that or deal with it. Get on the bus or get run over by iy.
> ...


Does that mean they can stay and you will move to Africa?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


Don't try to change the subject...
This has nothing to do with me. Listen to what blacks say they want. WHy would you want to deny people the right to be free from white racism?..Are you a racist?
Go read the OP again. I'm not going to repeat myself and run around in circles.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And better yet, your new 'white America' would be free of blacks – a racist's dream come true.



Until they notice a society composed only of their own ethnicity drives them just as nuts as a mixed one. Only now they don't have an excuse.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Don't try to change the subject...
> This has nothing to do with me. Listen to what blacks say they want. WHy would you want to deny people the right to be free from white racism?..Are you a racist?
> Go read the OP again. I'm not going to repeat myself and run around in circles.



Mumbles under his breath (Twenty bucks he doesn't know what a circle is.)


----------



## justoffal (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Black folks sure are lucky to have people like this guy to tell them what they want.


It's pretty much true...

When an issue ariss Black America trusts no one but Black America...
I don't know how that works with the " Content of Character" doctrine they are so proud of.

JO


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

justoffal said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Black folks sure are lucky to have people like this guy to tell them what they want.
> ...


Another scholar weighs in.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Governments collapse if we start letting a minority of people abstain from the rules binding everyone. Can't pick and choose what you obey and what you reject just as you can't let a small number of people dictate terms to the majority. When they try you arrest them, if they try again you execute them. Since every government on the planet works this way to varying degrees, since there is no alternative it isn't opporessive. It's just the way it is.
> 
> Want segregation and can't get enough sigs or votes for it? Go in your home, close your drapes, move the goal post and say you now have segregation.



I didn't say anything about "abstaining from rules" picking or choosing, or dictating terms.. You made that up as a diversion.
Go read the op again and stop trying to be disingenuous. Listen to what they have been saying for years.White people and racism are the cause of all black problems.

Why do you want to continue racism and oppression of black people?


----------



## justoffal (Aug 23, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Political Correctness and Identity Politics have created _de facto _social/cultural/economic segregation.
> 
> ...



Except that we are being told:

*You will pay my way and also be vicitimized by me and say nothing about it you White piece of shit or I will harm you more.
*
The top poster's method make it possible to eliminate that effect. Highly desirable I would say.


----------



## justoffal (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



OK...  show me an NAACP Shcolarship for a  white person .

I already know that you can't..... but then again you don't seem to be interested in such factual realities.  
Do however knock yourself out.

JO


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> I didn't say anything about "abstaining from rules" picking or choosing, or dictating terms.. You made that up as a diversion.
> Go read the op again and stop trying to be disingenuous. Listen to what they have been saying for years.White people and racism are the cause of all black problems.
> 
> Why do you want to continue racism and oppression of black people?



Disingenuous? Claiming a majority supports segregation isn't disingenuous? If you think you're right go get it put on a ballot somewhere. Otherwise I'm just gonna keep making fun of you and your minimind.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> You can't just deport american citizens because they have been the victims of racism their entire lives.
> That would be racist.
> I say give them what they have been saying they wanted for decades right here in america.
> Don't you want to end white racism and oppression of black people?



Who said anything about forced deportation?  I'm suggesting they choose to leave if they don't want to be around white people. 

America should have only one race...... AMERICAN. It's not based on skin color ethnicity or religion. It's based on loyalty to this country and to the ideals this nation was born with. 

I want to end this idea that there is ANY category of people in this country other than AMERICAN. The greatest oppressor of blacks and other minorities in this country is...... THEMSELVES.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

justoffal said:


> OK...  show me an NAACP Shcolarship for a  white person .
> 
> I already know that you can't..... but then again you don't seem to be interested in such factual realities.
> Do however knock yourself out.
> ...



Good point, link for us please the KKK Scholarship fund so we can compare them.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

That shut em up. Shoulda started with that.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _Black people advocate for segregation _
> 
> And here we have an example of the fear, ignorance, hate, and stupidity which contribute to racism.




..and here we have deflection and obfuscation.

white people are racist. Everyone knows that. We've heard it for decades. Blacks are tired of racism oppressing them..they've been saying so for decades, haven't you been listening?
Have you watched the Ferguson situation?
White racist cops and white racist judges and white racist prosecutors and white racist chief of police and racist white legislators are all working together to oppress them. They want all of those people replaced with blacks..They said so openly and on television. You can't deny that.

You're a closet racist who wants to continue to oppress blacks.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Don't try to change the subject...
> ...


...he said as he deflects and tries to create a distraction rather than address the topic....


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> ...he said as he deflects and tries to create a distraction rather than address the topic....



Notice you didn't explain it. It's ok if you can't, it's hard and one of those book lernin' things.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > And better yet, your new 'white America' would be free of blacks – a racist's dream come true.
> ...



You don't know that...You're saying that blacks lack/don't deserve the ability to live free from the oppression of white racism?
That's racist.
Attitudes like that are why they want to be free from white people.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > ...he said as he deflects and tries to create a distraction rather than address the topic....
> ...




Address the topic..you aren't being clever by dodging and creating distractions..

 Do you think blacks should continue to be oppressed by white racism?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > I think a two state set up would be better. Blacks would get the black areas of miss, al, ga, sc, nc, va. They'd get to elect a government, president, police, constitution, and their own laws.
> ...



This isn't about me. You're trying to change the subject.


White people are racist. Everyone knows that. We've heard it for decades. Blacks are tired of racism oppressing them..they've been saying so for decades, haven't you been listening?
Have you watched the Ferguson situation?
White racist cops and white racist judges and white racist prosecutors and white racist chief of police and racist white legislators are all working together to oppress them. They want all of those people replaced with blacks..They said so openly and on television. You can't deny that.

You're a closet racist who wants to continue to oppress blacks.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Does that mean they can stay and you will move to Africa?



I'm not from Africa. My family isn't either. My family came here in the 17th century and built this country through blood, sweat, and tears. 

I have no problem with AMERICANS of any race, ethnicity, or religion. I don't want a white or black or Christian society. I want an AMERICAN society. So far as I'm concerned anyone who wants anything else shouldn't be here.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Address the topic..you aren't being clever by dodging and creating distractions..
> 
> Do you think blacks should continue to be oppressed by white racism?



It's called not accepting the premise of the question. 

Ask legit questions and you'll earn legit responses. Post half-baked racist nonsense that works on racist sites off those racist sites and you're gonna get screwed with your pants on.

A Rotagilla says what?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Anathema said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean they can stay and you will move to Africa?
> ...



What does africa have to do with this?
Blacks want to be free from white racism. I listed the reasons they have
given in the OP.
I think they're right. Why would you want to continue to oppress black people and force them to live under rule by white racists?


----------



## alan1 (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Negroes WANT segregation. They've been openly saying they did for 2 weeks in Ferguson.
> 
> Actually they've been advocating for segregation for many years. Why not accommodate them?
> 
> ...


I think that already happened but it is a nation called Liberia.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Address the topic..you aren't being clever by dodging and creating distractions..
> ...



Address the reasons they have given that I listed in the op. 


*They don't want white cops to patrol in their "neighborhoods. White cops are too "racist".

They want white prosecutors replaced by "blacks" to handle cases that include them. White prosecutors are too "racist".

They don't want white judges to hear cases that have "black" defendants. White judges are too "racist"

They don't want white legislators representing their districts. White legislators are too "racist".
They've rejected white leadership, laws and values en masse ...they want everyone in any official capacity to be "black".

They don't want to work for white people because they are held back in promotions and salaries....White employers are too "racist".

They don't want their children taught by white teachers. White teachers are too "racist"*.

Ididn't say these things.  Black people have...for decades..stop trying to change the subject and make this about me.

I think they're right. I believe they should not be ruled by white racists and should be free to have their own system.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Negroes WANT segregation. They've been openly saying they did for 2 weeks in Ferguson.
> ...



We aren't talking about liberia. We're talking about the u.s. and what black americans say they want.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2014)

Boring to watch the marginalized white racists natter on.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Boring to watch the marginalized white racists natter on.



The racists are the ones who want to deny blacks the freedom from white oppression that they have been demanding for years.


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Boring to watch the marginalized white racists natter on.


Yep, same old stuff. Probably they plagiarized Stormfront too.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> What does africa have to do with this? Blacks want to be free from white racism. I listed the reasons they have
> given in the OP.
> 
> I think they're right. Why would you want to continue to oppress black people and force them to live under rule by white racists?



Africa is where most of their families come from. It's also an area of very little Caucasian presence or control. If they want an all - Black society they can move there. 

Until these people decide to get on the bus of American society they will continue to get run over by it. That means valuing things like education, lawfulness,  and responsibility instead of lawlessness,  stupidity and reliance on the government to provide for you and yours. 

Until they make the choice to become AMERICANS I have little sympathy for them. The people oppressing the black community aren't whites, it's themselves, as noted above.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



  No one said that all blacks have to move to "New Africa" only those that feel like they've been held back by whitey.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Boring to watch the marginalized white racists natter on.
> ...



You think blacks should be denied the right of self determination they have asked for?

That's a racist and supremacist attitude..


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 23, 2014)

Most African Americans already are 'free from white racism', and the segregation argument is a laugh - especially considering a segregated society can't last. It eventually becomes an inbred messed up society, and it opens up to allow others in. No society has ever been fully segregated*, and it would only last about 5 minutes before it turns on each other.

*In America one racial group was segregated unsuccessfully and discriminatorily.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > If you're so sure enough people want segregation then start collecting signatures to get it onto a national ballot. But if after you get the hundred or so people willing to put their names on a legal document proposing such a thing you have to strip naked, douse yourself in tar, and march through the po' side of town shouting at the top of your lungs, "Look at the tar baby! Look at the tar baby!"
> ...



  I just love the classics ...


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Anathema said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > What does africa have to do with this? Blacks want to be free from white racism. I listed the reasons they have
> ...



Bro, you can't deport american citizens just because they want to have the right of self determination free from white racism and oppression.

They aren't going to "get on the bus of american society".  They say white society and racism has failed and oppressed them and only other blacks should be allowed to administer their affairs. Let them have what they want. 
We've tried for the last 50 years to appease and accommodate them but we are just too racist and they reject white control of their lives.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2014)

Since blacks for centuries were prohibited from interacting at a positive level with white European culture, other than being racially abused, none of the far right white racists comments here are anything more than bullshit.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Since blacks for centuries were prohibited from interacting at a positive level with white European culture, other than being racially abused, none of the far right white racists comments here are anything more than bullshit.



Yup, blacks are not going to allow whites any further control of their lives and are breaking the bindings every year.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > _Black people advocate for segregation _
> ...



Even Erick Holder has come out saying that the police department needs to be black. That is the only way that blacks will trust the police. I don't know what these idiots are seeing but they're not seeing reality.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> Most African Americans already are 'free from white racism', and the segregation argument is a laugh - especially considering a segregated society can't last. It eventually becomes an inbred messed up society, and it opens up to allow others in. No society has ever been fully segregated, and it would only last about 5 minutes before it turns on each other.



You can't speak for "most african americans" or what they want. I've repeated exactly and specifically the reasons they have given just in the Ferguson case.

It doesn't matter what you "think" they want...or your theories on multicultural societies...(they all fail ...always).

The blacks have stated their case and expressed what they want.

It would be racist to deny them the right to be free from white racism.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 23, 2014)

You liberals say every single day on MSNBC and CNN that we whites are fucking racist pieces of shit. Why wouldn't blacks want their own country and freedom?

Holder came out a few days ago supporting the OP's idea of segregation with turning the police force of Furgusson black.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say anything about "abstaining from rules" picking or choosing, or dictating terms.. You made that up as a diversion.
> ...



I never claimed anything.
I'm taking black people at their word and think they should have exactly what they have been asking for. Freedom from white racism and oppression.
I didn't say it. THEY did.
Why do you want to deny blacks the right to run their affairs as they see fit?
That's racist.


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 23, 2014)

> You can't speak for "most african americans" or what they want. I've repeated exactly and specifically the reasons they have given just in the Ferguson case.


 No you haven't, those reasons were silly in that thread too. You can't speak for "most African Americans", as to segregate any part of America would require secession of a state or part of it into a new country. Segregation as you believe is not only just a stupid policy, but a treasonous one (if secession is still worthy of a civil war as it was last time).

Don't know what America you come from, but in the United States of America non-blacks got better resources from the Federal government and State governments, and some would argue that still is the case. Can't wait for you try segregation again, and get poverty riots because the non-segregated parts of America are better off.


> It doesn't matter what you "think" they want...or your theories on multicultural societies...(they all fail ...always).


 They aren't incorrect, though calling them theories gives them greater factual basis so thanks for claiming they are 'theories'. Multiculturalism has succeeded and continues to succeed, silly you blame multiculturalism for America's problems and endorse winding back the clock to a golden era of segregation that never existed.


> The blacks have stated their case and expressed what they want.


 Yep, a better police force for the area and better institutions in America. But not segregation or secession.


> It would be racist to deny them the right to be free from white racism.


Racist to follow the constitution of the United States of America, and oppose a discriminatory and divided society?

Hardly, in fact it is the other way round - it would be racist to segregate society and give some groups more rights and benefits than others, ending whatever equality exists in America.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 23, 2014)

*Some fairly recent history of Ferguson:
*
FERGUSON, Mo.— Sharon Golliday grew up in the Pruett-Igoe public housing project in St. Louis, a high-rise complex so violent that even the police were afraid to enter.

So like many African-Americans, she and her family took advantage of a sea change in federal housing policy in the 1980s and 90s that came to regard projects as part of the problem. Using a government voucher to subsidize the cost, they eventually landed in this suburb.

"'We needed to get out,' said Ms. Golliday, a 58-year-old teacher. 'No one forced us to move—we left.'"

*Unlike most of its neighboring communities, Ferguson was able to survive the inevitable white flight that happens whenever Blacks become more than 10% of the total community population; however, it wasn't able to deal with the combination of large scale demographic shifts and the onset of the US Great Recession:
*
"Indeed, poverty has become suburbanized across the country. Nationally, between 2000 and 2012, the number of suburban poor living in distressed neighborhoods grew 139%, or nearly three times as fast as the pace of growth of concentrated poverty within cities, according to a July research report from Brookings.

"By 2012, suburbs in the nation's largest metro areas were home to three million more poor than the large cities that anchor those regions. 

"At the same time, poor people—especially blacks—began to concentrate in fewer neighborhoods. Of the poor living in concentrated poverty, 26% lived in the suburbs between 2008 and 2012, up from 18% in 2000, Brookings found."

*99% of Blacks and Whites had little to do with causing the Great Recession, btw.
*
http://online.wsj.com/articles/fergusons-experience-offers-lessons-on-integration-1408751208


----------



## alan1 (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


Liberia was created by black Americans from the U.S.A. because of what black Americans wanted.
They got what they wanted then, and Liberia is now a shithole according to criminal activity, corrupt politics and standard of living.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Are you saying that blacks can't run their own affairs without white assistance?
That's racist.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 23, 2014)

They hate white cops
They hate white laws
They hate white government
They hate whites watching them
They hate white teachers that judge them
They hate whites asking them questions for walking down the street

Turn on msnbc to see that this is so...Why would they want to live with us whites? Holder just a few days ago came out explaining how the police force is too fucking white!

You see whites and blacks need room as we're different.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Since blacks for centuries were prohibited from interacting at a positive level with white European culture, other than being racially abused, none of the far right white racists comments here are anything more than bullshit.



Jake, those days are over. They've been over for 150 years by law and 50 years in general practice. Every single race, ethnicity, and religious group on the face of this planet has been under the heel of some other group over the course of human history. That's an unfortunate part of human nature. At some point people need to get the hell over what happened to their grandparents, or great-great-great-grandparents. 

There hasn't been an african-american slave or former slave alive in this nation in probably 70 years. The current slave-masters of the black community are the members of that group who choose not to promote education, lawfulness, and acceptance of responsibility for their own best interests as the way for young blacks to improve their place in society. Instead they promote drugs, violence, and government programs; all of which simply continue the same social viruses that have held these people back for decades. 

It's been said that Insanity is doing the same thing multiple times and expecting different results. The black community might want to get some signs printed up to that effect and post them. Maybe it'd help.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 23, 2014)

It's racist to force blacks to live under the iron white fist! They want black police, schools, government, etc. This you will find on Cnn and Msnbc!


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 23, 2014)

I just want them to stop whining. You live in America, deal with it.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > And better yet, your new 'white America' would be free of blacks – a racist's dream come true.
> ...


I think many would take their chances.


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 23, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


Yep, though that happened in the rest of Africa too, anti-white shitholes like Zimbabwe exist too. Really silly that some people in this thread want to create a Black Nation in the middle of America and kick the whites out.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> I think many would take their chances.



Don't need to though. Presumedly white racists already self-segregate. So unless they're just totally in love with all their neighbors I'd say that's proof-of-concept.


----------



## Bush92 (Aug 23, 2014)

He floats like a butterfly and stings like a bee.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 23, 2014)

Matthew said:


> It's racist to force blacks to live under the iron white fist! They want black police, schools, government, etc. This you will find on Cnn and Msnbc!



This they can find in Africa. They cannot find it here in the United States. Therefore they have to make a choice.... move, change the dynamic of their community by getting more involved in those professions, or get used to it. Three different options, for them to choose from.


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > I think many would take their chances.
> ...


Black and White racists deserve each other, give them their own nation and watch then declare war on each other and try to wipe the other out. America would then have to intervene with the UN, or just watch as stupidity prevails as it has to all other single race states.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> Black and White racists deserve each other, give them their own nation and watch then declare war on each other and try to wipe the other out. America would then have to intervene with the UN, or just watch as stupidity prevails as it has to all other single race states.



Or here's a thought, could try what others have over the centuries, deisgn their own dystopian er, utopian community of eager segregationists and then erect a wall dividing themselves from one another.


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 23, 2014)

Anathema said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > It's racist to force blacks to live under the iron white fist! They want black police, schools, government, etc. This you will find on Cnn and Msnbc!
> ...


Yep, if they hate America so much they can immigrate to another country - no one is stopping segregationist/white-hating blacks from leaving.


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Black and White racists deserve each other, give them their own nation and watch then declare war on each other and try to wipe the other out. America would then have to intervene with the UN, or just watch as stupidity prevails as it has to all other single race states.
> ...


Yep, like in the Middle East - worked really well.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> Yep, if they hate America so much they can immigrate to another country - no one is stopping segregationist/white-hating blacks from leaving.



I'd pay for some of their passage. Another thought occurs, Kickstarter crowdsourcing to pay for the trip anywhere outside the US for segregationsists and other racist types.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> I'd pay for some of their passage. Another thought occurs, Kickstarter crowdsourcing to pay for the trip anywhere outside the US for segregationsists and other racist types.



Seriously. Someone go to Kickstarter and make that project. If nothing else it'll make the news almost certainly.


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, if they hate America so much they can immigrate to another country - no one is stopping segregationist/white-hating blacks from leaving.
> ...


Me too, they can leave and start their messed up dystopia some place, and leave the rest of America alone.


----------



## percysunshine (Aug 23, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...




Political correctness is a myth?


I suppose Harvard is not a University.

.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 23, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> Muhammad Ali advocated it back in 1968.



Stupidly, and in the throes of influence from that 'NOI' farce.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 23, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...




And where do we send useless idiots like you?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2014)

Anathema is arguing that the last fifty years have been enough to eradicate the evil of slavery and segregation in preventing an integration of black and white is simply stupid: we have had a black president, a two black secretaries of state, a black chief of staff of the joint chiefs, several senators, dozens of congress people, governors, state legislators, judges, so on and so forth.

Moving forward as we continue to marginalize KKK, the NBPP, the descendants of the white citizens councils, the stormfronters and assorted vile organizations of white supremacists, matters will continue to improve.

The nice thing is that the millennials by a 95 to 5 relationship, at least, reject Anathema and the rest of those who think like him.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Anathema is arguing that the last fifty years have been enough to eradicate the evil of slavery and segregation in preventing an integration of black and white is simply stupid: we have had a black president, a two black secretaries of state, a black chief of staff of the joint chiefs, several senators, dozens of congress people, governors, state legislators, judges, so on and so forth.
> 
> Moving forward as we continue to marginalize KKK, the NBPP, the descendants of the white citizens councils, the stormfronters and assorted vile organizations of white supremacists, matters will continue to improve.
> 
> The nice thing is that the millennials by a 95 to 5 relationship, at least, reject Anathema and the rest of those who think like him.



Who's the NBPP? ...Oh them.  Don't think putting them next to KKK as their black opposite makes sense. Aren't there only like 6 or 7 NBPP and like tens of thousands of the other?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> And where do we send useless idiots like you?



If we crowdsource up you a comb would you use it?


----------



## Anathema (Aug 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> The nice thing is that the millennials by a 95 to 5 relationship, at least, reject Anathema and the rest of those who think like him.



The millennials bleed and die just as easy as everyone else does. Actually probably easier because they're mostly metrosexual, pacifist cowards who think that words can overcome bullets. Eventually they're gonna learn that mistake the hard way, and maybe we'll be able to get this nation back on track after a century of irrational stupidity.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > And where do we send useless idiots like you?
> ...





Not much point, but I'd try.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Anathema said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The nice thing is that the millennials by a 95 to 5 relationship, at least, reject Anathema and the rest of those who think like him.
> ...



And who's going give them that lesson? You? Do you plan on boring them to death with your incessant droning?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

Anathema said:


> The millennials bleed and die just as easy as everyone else does. Actually probably easier because they're mostly metrosexual, pacifist cowards who think that words can overcome bullets. Eventually they're gonna learn that mistake the hard way, and maybe we'll be able to get this nation back on track after a century of irrational stupidity.



I'm a pacifist. When ever you think you're up to it old man I'm for you. 

Marquess of Queensbury rules is it? (puts up his dukes)

To the first touch? (draws sempach hand-and-a-half and after instantly cutting himself trying to twirl it around like Beastmaster conceeds you win that one.)


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Do you think the OP got himself a headache from doing all this deep thinking? 

I picture the dummy laying in bed this morning.....fuming over how the negroes have it so good.....and this wonderful idea for a thread popped into his tiny brain. 

I'll bet he thought he was gonna stump the negro lovers with this one!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2014)

DE continues to reveal his ignorance.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > The millennials bleed and die just as easy as everyone else does. Actually probably easier because they're mostly metrosexual, pacifist cowards who think that words can overcome bullets. Eventually they're gonna learn that mistake the hard way, and maybe we'll be able to get this nation back on track after a century of irrational stupidity.
> ...




Get a room, you two.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2014)

Anathema is merely a marginalized white male who has failed to succeed and operates on the fringe of society.

He has a hard time understanding the LEOs and the Armed Forces personnel under 35 are millennials.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> And who's going give them that lesson? You? Do you plan on boring them to death with your incessant droning?



No. I plan to gun them down in the streets like the dogs that they are.



Delta4Embassy said:


> I'm a pacifist. When ever you think you're up to it old man I'm for you.
> 
> Marquess of Queensbury rules is it? (puts up his dukes)
> 
> To the first touch? (draws sempach hand-and-a-half and after instantly cutting himself trying to twirl it around like Beastmaster conceeds you win that one.)



LOL. The only rule in a fight is to be the one who walks away alive. Agreeing to anything other than that is stupidity. To quote Col. Jeff Cooper (US Army, Ret.) "If you're in a fair fight, your tactics suck."


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> DE continues to reveal his ignorance.



Awww, you lied. Said you put me on ignore in the other thread.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Anathema is merely a marginalized white male who has failed to succeed and operates on the fringe of society.
> 
> He has a hard time understanding the LEOs and the Armed Forces personnel under 35 are millennials.



I understand they're millennials, and they're among the very, very few in that age group that I trust to any degree. Then again, since I don't trust many people at all, that's nothing unusual. 

Society is "marginalizing" the white male to the point where society is crumbling around them. I'm as successful as I need to be, though you are right I prefer to be on the edges of society, just as I prefer to be outside the diameter or an upcoming sinkhole.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

Anathema said:


> No. I plan to gun them down in the streets like the dogs that they are.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. The only rule in a fight is to be the one who walks away alive. Agreeing to anything other than that is stupidity. To quote Col. Jeff Cooper (US Army, Ret.) "If you're in a fair fight, your tactics suck."



Wow, founder of Gunsite Academy. That's old-school. Kudos.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Anathema said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > And who's going give them that lesson? You? Do you plan on boring them to death with your incessant droning?
> ...


Oh I see, you plan to do something some day besides run your mouth.  What's holding you up?  When do you put your plan into action?


----------



## alan1 (Aug 23, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Do you really believe what you just posted?
The left is all about "identity politics".  It is evident in their statements about "the black vote", "the Hispanic vote", "the female vote", but never the "the American vote".
Look in the mirror and shame yourself, you earned it.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Wow, founder of Gunsite Academy. That's old-school. Kudos.



I never had the pleasure of meeting him, but I have had the opportunity to learn from many other icons of that generation.... Bill Wilson, Massad Ayoub, and former NYPD detective Jim Cirillo, among others.




Discombobulated said:


> Oh I see, you plan to do something some day besides run your mouth.  What's holding you up?  When do you put your plan into action?



Proper Prior Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Oh I see, you plan to do something some day besides run your mouth.  What's holding you up?  When do you put your plan into action?



Shhh! They're planning Big Secret Important Things. Don't interupt them or they'll have to start over.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

At what point did the OP subconsciously begin to buy into his own trolling concept? Was it when he got a few people to agree with him?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Aug 23, 2014)

Anathema said:


> I never had the pleasure of meeting him, but I have had the opportunity to learn from many other icons of that generation.... Bill Wilson, Massad Ayoub, and former NYPD detective Jim Cirillo, among others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saw Mas Ayoob on some local sporting channel show demonstrating street tactics. You'd think after 30+ years he'd have retired. Hope I look that good when I'm...Older.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Saw Mas Ayoob on some local sporting channel show demonstrating street tactics. You'd think after 30+ years he'd have retired. Hope I look that good when I'm...Older.



Actually he is mostly retired these days. One of the most amazing memories of any man I've ever met. Great understanding of the reality of the world around him as well.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Anathema said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, founder of Gunsite Academy. That's old-school. Kudos.
> ...


So then running your mouth must be an essential first stage in your planning.   I'll bet I can guess what comes next....


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> > You can't speak for "most african americans" or what they want. I've repeated exactly and specifically the reasons they have given just in the Ferguson case.
> 
> 
> No you haven't, those reasons were silly in that thread too. You can't speak for "most African Americans", as to segregate any part of America would require secession of a state or part of it into a new country. Segregation as you believe is not only just a stupid policy, but a treasonous one (if secession is still worthy of a civil war as it was last time).
> ...



I'm not the one that has been a victim of racism like black people have...They have stated their case. Who are you to say they're lying.

...There is no secession involved or anything else...you're just trying to muddy up the water.
Do you support white racists keeping black people down as they have pointed out?

Here are the facts once again..No black people are calling for secession or anything else..they want independence from white racists who have oppressed them all these many years. If you want to dissect words and statements to look for angles so you can oppose them, carry on..but start here..with their own claims..Refute them..don't attack me.

*They don't want white cops to patrol in their "neighborhoods. White cops are too "racist".

They want white prosecutors replaced by "blacks" to handle cases that include them. White prosecutors are too "racist".

They don't want white judges to hear cases that have "black" defendants. White judges are too "racist"

They don't want white legislators representing their districts. White legislators are too "racist".
They've rejected white leadership, laws and values en masse ...they want everyone in any official capacity to be "black".

They don't want to work for white people because they are held back in promotions and salaries....White employers are too "racist".

They don't want their children taught by white teachers. White teachers are too "racist".*


Ask any black person you choose..a friend or a random stranger, if they've ever been the victim of white racism...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2014)

Anathema said:


> I understand they're millennials, and they're among the very, very few in that age group that I trust to any degree. Then again, since I don't trust many people at all, that's nothing unusual.
> 
> Society is "marginalizing" the white male to the point where society is crumbling around them. I'm as successful as I need to be, though you are right I prefer to be on the edges of society, just as I prefer to be outside the diameter or an upcoming sinkhole.



One, society is not crumbling.

Two, remain on the edges of society.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> I just want them to stop whining. You live in America, deal with it.


...but white racism won't go away if they "stop whining". 
White racism is "systemic" ,they say, and because of that only other black people should be allowed to teach, prosecute, judge, police and legislate for them.
Not MY words..theirs...


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...




No one is kicking anyone out of anywhere..It would be giving them what they want..Autonomy from white interference in their affairs...I never thought I'd see liberals supporting white racism and trying to deny blacks, who have complained about it for generations, their freedom from it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > I just want them to stop whining. You live in America, deal with it.
> ...



Very clearly you are systemic in your oppression of other races.

We are not going back to the 1950s.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > I think many would take their chances.
> ...


we aren't talking about what "might" "presumably" happen or where the white racists are or may be.... 
You're just making excuses to continue racism and keeping blacks under the yoke of white racism.
Black people have been complaining about it for generations.
Why do you want to try to deny black people the freedom and autonomy from white racism that they have asked for?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2014)

Rota, you are a white supremacist who is not enough to even fool a PoliticalChic, so give it up.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...



But realistically that won't happen. We can't expect black people to leave the country they were born in...That would be racist.

I say give them what they are asking for. Autonomy and freedom from white oppression and racism.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Begs the question: Could these racist morons possibly be more cowardly and dishonest?  Since they obviously never say such stupid things in public they can only express their most cherished ideas from the safety of a keyboard.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> So then running your mouth must be an essential first stage in your planning.   I'll bet I can guess what comes next....



Not at all. It's just generally considered polite to warn people first. Society should consider itself warned..... Many of us are fed up with what this nation has become and we are preparing to do something about it.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> He floats like a butterfly and stings like a bee.


Good find...
He's exactly right, too.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> One, society is not crumbling.
> 
> Two, remain on the edges of society.



Our society has been crumbling for a century and a half. We're circling the toilet bowl of historical decency. 

Don't worry I have no interest in leaving the edges of society.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Do you think the OP got himself a headache from doing all this deep thinking?
> 
> I picture the dummy laying in bed this morning.....fuming over how the negroes have it so good.....and this wonderful idea for a thread popped into his tiny brain.
> 
> I'll bet he thought he was gonna stump the negro lovers with this one!




Don't try to distract or cause a diversion or change the subject to make this about me.....

Address black people's complaints.

*They don't want white cops to patrol in their "neighborhoods. White cops are too "racist".

They want white prosecutors replaced by "blacks" to handle cases that include them. White prosecutors are too "racist".

They don't want white judges to hear cases that have "black" defendants. White judges are too "racist"

They don't want white legislators representing their districts. White legislators are too "racist".
They've rejected white leadership, laws and values en masse ...they want everyone in any official capacity to be "black".

They don't want to work for white people because they are held back in promotions and salaries....White employers are too "racist".

They don't want their children taught by white teachers. White teachers are too "racist".*


Why do you want to deny black people the freedom and autonomy they have asked for?


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 23, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> Muhammad Ali advocated it back in 1968.


Louis Farrakhan also advocated for this segregation, and the setting aside of a few states or more for African Americans only, but he wanted the whites to support it until they got upon there feet is what he wanted. It was in the paper that is still or was passed out within the black communities back in the day. I think the paper was called "The Final Call". I wonder if that paper is still circulating out there ? I had a black co-worker who used to bring it to work, and he would ask me what I thought of it. It seemed very radical to me, and I think he thought the same way also.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> At what point did the OP subconsciously begin to buy into his own trolling concept? Was it when he got a few people to agree with him?


Address the topic and stop trying to change the subject .
*They don't want white cops to patrol in their "neighborhoods. White cops are too "racist".

They want white prosecutors replaced by "blacks" to handle cases that include them. White prosecutors are too "racist".

They don't want white judges to hear cases that have "black" defendants. White judges are too "racist"

They don't want white legislators representing their districts. White legislators are too "racist".
They've rejected white leadership, laws and values en masse ...they want everyone in any official capacity to be "black".

They don't want to work for white people because they are held back in promotions and salaries....White employers are too "racist".

They don't want their children taught by white teachers. White teachers are too "racist".*


Why do you want to deny black people the freedom and autonomy they have asked for?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Boring to watch the marginalized white racists natter on.
> ...



Why are you trying to change the subject?
Are you a racist?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



We aren't talking about any of that, though.
We're talking about black people being historically oppressed by systemic white racism and their requaests to be free from it.

Why do you support racism against blacks?


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Anathema said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > So then running your mouth must be an essential first stage in your planning.   I'll bet I can guess what comes next....
> ...


Again, what's holding you up?  Why can't you get past the planning stage?  Not enough herrenvolk around to start up your own Sturmabteilung or what?


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 23, 2014)

Matthew said:


> I think a two state set up would be better. Blacks would get the black areas of miss, al, ga, sc, nc, va. They'd get to elect a government, president, police, constitution, and their own laws.
> 
> No white telling them what to do.



hey, some us folks in the south kind of like where we live, give em some of the fucking snow country up north and leave our warm southern states out of this ...............
The south has already begun preparations for "Negro Spring", please don't do anything to change the dynamics of that especially in the south .......


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 23, 2014)

I heard this on NPR the other day, where as there was a spokesperson/guest who complained about the mayor being *white *in Ferguson, and other such non-sense as this going on down there now.

A side note -I know of a situation where McDonald's has possibly been engaged in discrimination against white people or other races working at their locations in certain areas, because at lunch time the staff was virtually all black in many of the locations within our town. Now how does this happen I wonder within a supposed diverse society in which has been preached and preached and preached upon ? Does diversity not include whites ? You mean to tell me that in the hiring of people, all they could come up with was black applicants wanting to work there at these locations ?

Might be, but I wouldn't think so. The EEOC needs to investigate this is what they need to do, because something isn't right is what I think. I mean people if we are going to play fair, then let's do it always, and let's not fall back into discriminatory practices by anyone playing such a game as that.  It just leads to conflict down the road, and especially when the whites had given up so much in the past in order to get away from this racism in America, and to accommodate and work with all races that are in this society now.

Beware of reverse racism, because it is as equally as bad as the racism of old.


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


America. Stuck with me I am afraid.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Taxi driver is a great movie. Check this part out.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2014)

The herrenvok in America are losing, will continue to lose, and will always continue to lose.

Real America, all of the rest of us, simply sneer at the white supremacist nonsense.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 23, 2014)

As long as the PC Police refer to anyone who dares to criticize blacks and liberals in any way as "racists" and "white supremacists", the decay will continue.  This is about politics, not about skin color, and they're in the way.  They're part of the problem, and they don't give a crap.

.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > I think a two state set up would be better. Blacks would get the black areas of miss, al, ga, sc, nc, va. They'd get to elect a government, president, police, constitution, and their own laws.
> ...


I love where I live and I'm probably farther south than you are....but if it meant racial peace and an end to the violence against whites I'd be willing to relocate. Small price to pay.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> As long as the PC Police refer to anyone who dares to criticize blacks and liberals in any way as "racists" and "white supremacists", the decay will continue.  This is about politics, not about skin color, and they're in the way.  They're part of the problem, and they don't give a crap.
> 
> .



If the words didn't exist it still wouldn't change the dynamic of race relations today. It isn't about words it's about deeds/actions.
They have asked to be free from white domination for generations. Why not give them what they want?


----------



## William Joyce (Aug 23, 2014)

Blacks are like a race of children and will never be satisfied.  If we live WITH THEM, they will complain about "racism".  If we live APART FROM THEM, they will complain that we whites owe them something.  The bottom line is that they are evolutionarily a completely different breed of human, and the proposal that we live as equals in a society is doomed to failure, and worse.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > As long as the PC Police refer to anyone who dares to criticize blacks and liberals in any way as "racists" and "white supremacists", the decay will continue.  This is about politics, not about skin color, and they're in the way.  They're part of the problem, and they don't give a crap.
> ...



Still working the troll thread, huh? You need a real hobby.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Translation: "I hate it but I can't find anything I'm able to refute so I'll drop in and say something snarky and run away.:


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



A lonely delusional narcissist shut in......a character you can identify with.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

William Joyce said:


> Blacks are like a race of children and will never be satisfied.  If we live WITH THEM, they will complain about "racism".  If we live APART FROM THEM, they will complain that we whites owe them something.  The bottom line is that they are evolutionarily a completely different breed of human, and the proposal that we live as equals in a society is doomed to failure, and worse.



I can see what breeding has done for you.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



YOU brought up Taxi Driver, not me. 

More name calling and ad homs., though....  LMAO...
I think you're projecting.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


Gee whiz my mistake, I didn't know you were so sensitive about your racist insanity.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



You're projecting and name calling again. 
Would you care to leave me out of it and address the topic? 
If all you're going to do is grandstand and try to cause distractions, there's no reason to continue talking to you.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



This is what people do when their arguments don't stand on their own merits.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 23, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> I heard this on NPR the other day, where as there was a spokesperson/guest who complained about the mayor being *white *in Ferguson, and other such non-sense as this going on down there now.
> 
> A side note -I know of a situation where McDonald's has possibly been engaged in discrimination against white people or other races working at their locations in certain areas, because at lunch time the staff was virtually all black in many of the locations within our town. Now how does this happen I wonder within a supposed diverse society in which has been preached and preached and preached upon ? Does diversity not include whites ? You mean to tell me that in the hiring of people, all they could come up with was black applicants wanting to work there at these locations ?
> 
> ...




That is one of those odd things. I don't know how many times, when I was a college student, that Iapplied for jobs at such places and they would have an all black or all Hispanic staff smack dab in the middle of a town that is 90% white.

Plainly, the EEOC, the Justus department and the libtards in general are totally OK with discrimination against whites. IT is only discrimination against minorities that they are concerned about.

As AG Holder once said, 'My people have fought far too hard and long to start wasting time with cases protecting white civil rights.'

And that is not racism?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Do you realize that Rotigilla is making you look stupid?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 23, 2014)

William Joyce said:


> Blacks are like a race of children and will never be satisfied.  If we live WITH THEM, they will complain about "racism".  If we live APART FROM THEM, they will complain that we whites owe them something.  The bottom line is that they are evolutionarily a completely different breed of human, and the proposal that we live as equals in a society is doomed to failure, and worse.



That same logic is in the Sexual Harassment rules the feds use and most corporations. A woman can make an anonymous complaint about you paying her too much attention, management tells you to cut it out without saying who you are supposed to not harass, lol, then the bitch complains because you are not interacting with her like everyone else and are avoiding her.

They get you no matter what you do. A guy IO know had this happen to him at Comcast, and when he complained about how unfair the process was, since he had no idea who is accusing him so how could he adjust his demeanor, they then wrote him up for being disruptive. He got another job fairly quickly and shook the dust off his feet, but still, their is no intent by the liberals to play fair here.

They hate whites and white men even more so.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



No, I didn't realize that.  I'm so stupid that I must have missed that part.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks are like a race of children and will never be satisfied.  If we live WITH THEM, they will complain about "racism".  If we live APART FROM THEM, they will complain that we whites owe them something.  The bottom line is that they are evolutionarily a completely different breed of human, and the proposal that we live as equals in a society is doomed to failure, and worse.
> ...



Angry white guys are so burdened with so many grievances.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Apparently it is perspective. You bring up a movie, Rot responds with another slice of it, then you complain about him bringing up the movie as though that proves something about Rot when you brought the damned thing up.

That kind of thing just makes you look stupid as can be.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...



Why wouldn't we be angry about people like you hating us so much and working the system to be unjust to us?

At least we aren't burning any liquor stores yet.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Great..you owe me a keyboard. I just spit coke all over this one..LMMFAO *JUSTUS* department.
..but that's what happens when infiltrators get on the inside and corrupt government.



JimBowie1958 said:


> As AG Holder once said, 'My people have fought far too hard and long to start wasting time with cases protecting white civil rights.'



..and the other day he decided to openly express that racial solidarity trumps a search for true justice..

"I am the attorney general but I am also a black man"

Proving he has chosen sides agenda in the Ferguson issue.

Let them have what they have been asking for all these many years. Freedom from us murderous, racist, supremacist, redneck, bigoted white people.

The diversity/multicultural experiment has failed..(or succeeded, depending on how you look at it.) Time to seek a different method.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Angry white folks in America are the most privileged oppressed people in history.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Another blatant lie. You white hating ideologues have twisted our legal system against us in so many ways it would take hours to post it all.

And you are gleeful and tease us like this is of no concern to you. And of course it isn't, as your hatred for whites justifies everything you do in your mind.

Any tour through the divorce laws shows bias against men, the EEOC is biased against whites, the legal system is biased against the working class, net effect is that the working class white man gets screwed three times over, but we are supposed to be the most privileged people?

Lol please keep showing your hatred, it is illuminating.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

The real issue for these racist dipshits is that they're afraid to compete with black folks.  They are the marginally stupid white folks, the one's who were never going much past community college or middle management anyway.  It's their own mediocrity that makes them so angry.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2014)

And we see the a few marginalized white males, threatened in their minds by women and minority males and millennials, have come to the realization that their entitlement has ended and the have to compete with everyone else.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


Yes, I know this..That's what I've been saying to you all along. Stop grandstanding and let your argument stand or fall on its' own merits..Address the topic and stop obfuscating and trying to cause distractions


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2014)

The merit is this: any male in the country gets the same rights as Rota.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Great..you owe me a keyboard. I just spit coke all over this one..LMMFAO *JUSTUS* department.
> ..but that's what happens when infiltrators get on the inside and corrupt government.
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, it is failing and collapsing in that silent way that cultural things do.

What percentage of whites do you think actually trust our government to be fair with whites? 45%?

They have jumped the shark with the is one and it cannot be unjumped.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



If your so called arguments had any actual substance to them there might be something to address.  Unfortunately you seem to have little choice but to seek refuge in racist dogma and superficial displays of childish logic.  So even though you do drone on at length with mindless bullshit.....you don't really leave me much to work with.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> The real issue for these racist dipshits is that they're afraid to compete with black folks.  They are the marginally stupid white folks, the one's who were never going much past community college or middle management anyway.  It's their own mediocrity that makes them so angry.



Afraid to compete? Are we the ones who have promotion test bonuses for our race or ethnicity?  Are we the ones who have to have contract set asides for minorities in all federal contracts? Are we demanding race based entries inn our universities?

No, you libtards are the ones who cannot trust honest competition. You are the ones who think blacks and Hispanics cannot compete and you hate us for it.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> The real issue for these racist dipshits is that they're afraid to compete with black folks.  They are the marginally stupid white folks, the one's who were never going much past community college or middle management anyway.  It's their own mediocrity that makes them so angry.


No..You guys think that blacks aren't able to function on a level playing field without government intervention.
That's racist.
What gives you the idea that you know what's best for black people?.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...




Lol, you think saying that makes it true?

Anyone can go back through the thread and read you deflections, lies and distortions.

lol, but I say keep it up; you exemplify why I use the word 'libtard' for you morons.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > The real issue for these racist dipshits is that they're afraid to compete with black folks.  They are the marginally stupid white folks, the one's who were never going much past community college or middle management anyway.  It's their own mediocrity that makes them so angry.
> ...



But it is a paternal racism. They want to make blacks dependent on them and the government so the can count their votes each fall.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

The OP wants people to take an obvious troll thread seriously.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Dependent how?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> The OP wants people to take an obvious troll thread seriously.



Then why are you in a troll thread? You want to be a troll? You really don't have try so hard.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...




I've posted the things black people have been asking for...not just in Ferguson Mo. the past 2 weeks, but for the past 150 years.

I'll post them one  more time. Will you address them specifically or will you continue to avoid them, disparage, make snarky off topic comments and name call?

Here. Take a shot;
*They don't want white cops to patrol in their "neighborhoods. White cops are too "racist".

They want white prosecutors replaced by "blacks" to handle cases that include them. White prosecutors are too "racist".

They don't want white judges to hear cases that have "black" defendants. White judges are too "racist"

They don't want white legislators representing their districts. White legislators are too "racist".
They've rejected white leadership, laws and values en masse ...they want everyone in any official capacity to be "black".

They don't want to work for white people because they are held back in promotions and salaries....White employers are too "racist".

They don't want their children taught by white teachers. White teachers are too "racist".*


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Dependent on the Democratic Party to solely represent their interests. To depend on federal handouts to replace the fathers who have walked away and left bastard children uncared for.

Lol, you think it is not apparent where blacks are dependent on the government and the Democratic Party?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



In effect they want segregation for them but not for anyone else.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > The OP wants people to take an obvious troll thread seriously.
> ...



I'm waiting for a conservative to come along and tell the OP that he's being retarded. Think it will happen?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I think you have too much free time on your hands. Why don't you take up quilting instead? You are such a passive little bitch, you should enjoy it.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



What percentage of people who live off of government handouts are black? What percentage of these people are reliable voters?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



I see you've got your internet courage going again. When will you man up and admit that you are trolling?

Ooops! Wrong asshole.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




How about you?
Can you address the topic honestly? You keep posting in the thread but haven't once addressed the topic.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I posted things that blacks have been asking for since at least the '60's. You keep trying to make this about me..and I doubt anyone is really fooled...but that's irrelevant. 

Why are you against black people obtaining the autonomy and freedom from white racism they desire?
You think as a white person you know better than they do what's best for them? 

That's racist.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



You are trolling. It isn't possible for a person who can type to be this stupid.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Who's "They"?  Did you conduct your own poll to back up the results of your comprehensive study?


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



And among your many talents you know what I think too.  Who knew you were clairvoyant?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



LMAO..in a corner now and trying word games as a distraction?
When I say "them" or " they", I'm referring to black people in this particular case. (the bolded above)

Now that you understand better, can you address their requests and explain why you don't want them (black people) to achieve autonomy and freedom from white racism? They want it. Who are you to deny them?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



You're dodging AND trolling.
Black people have made their desires very clear for decades...and they made them very clear these past two weeks. I have nothing to do with it and this isn't about me.
Can you address the things black people have asked for and tell me why you don't want them to have them?


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Which black people? Was there a referendum when I wasn't looking?


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > As long as the PC Police refer to anyone who dares to criticize blacks and liberals in any way as "racists" and "white supremacists", the decay will continue.  This is about politics, not about skin color, and they're in the way.  They're part of the problem, and they don't give a crap.
> ...


Why would they (those whom want this) ask to be free from white domination ? Are the whites still dominating them ? Umm last I checked upon certain levels, that is no longer the case on many levels, and it hasn't been the case for many many years now.  So what do they want, is it what you say that they say that they want ? Otherwise if this is true, then is it that they feel as if they will never make it to the top or acquire their dreams from certain levels, even though they have now done so on many levels ? So what is it that they want ? Is it to someday put whitely (those whom want this) under their foot stool, and if so is that their ( those whom want this), their over all agenda ? If we in America could understand these things, then we wouldn't  be the cowards in which Holder called us when it comes to talking about racism in this nation. This may be what he meant, but even I don't know about that anymore.. We need to come together, and leave the real racist behind finally. I want to say that I have great friends in black people, but I don't know truly what they think about me now, because they might be hiding the truth in which they are really thinking, yet I truly hope not and I do hope that they are genuine in their friendships just as I have been with them.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Essentially what most Americans believe.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...





more obfuscation and dodging...Why can't you discuss the topic and the reasons black people have given for the way they feel?

Referendum?.LMAO....you think blacks need to consult with you before they make their desires known?
That's racist.

Ok..I'm done with you.

You're a racist and want to deny black people the very things they have been asking for all these years.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> And we see the a few marginalized white males, threatened in their minds by women and minority males and millennials, have come to the realization that their entitlement has ended and the have to compete with everyone else.



No we don't.  We can just burn the whole thing down and leave  the motherfuckers with nothing.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



The OP lists the things they have been asking for. Can you address the things black people say they want and tell me why you think they shouldn't be allowed to pursue their goals?


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



I don't know what you're so upset about, I'm merely trying to clarify your definition of terms.  Evidently when you say "them" or "black people" you mean your characterizations are based on your own personal anecdotes rather than any empirical information.  Well that certainly is all very interesting, thank you for sharing.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

OP,

Is this thread serious? Are you honestly seeking a discussion of why we don't give black Americans a couple of states to run so they can finally be treated equally in this nation?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> I don't know what you're so upset about,


You're mistaken. I'm not.



Discombobulated said:


> I'm merely trying to clarify your definition of terms.  Evidently when you say "them" or "black people" you mean your characterizations are based on your own personal anecdotes rather than any empirical information.



hahahaha..word games...
I posted direct quotes from black people who are expressing their desire for freedom from white racism..
This has nothing to do with me, no matter how much you try to make it that way.. 
Every time you dodge, it highlights the fact that you want to deny blacks their freedom to live unmolested by white racists.
Here are their requests. Can you address them? 

*They don't want white cops to patrol in their "neighborhoods. White cops are too "racist".

They want white prosecutors replaced by "blacks" to handle cases that include them. White prosecutors are too "racist".

They don't want white judges to hear cases that have "black" defendants. White judges are too "racist"

They don't want white legislators representing their districts. White legislators are too "racist".
They've rejected white leadership, laws and values en masse ...they want everyone in any official capacity to be "black".

They don't want to work for white people because they are held back in promotions and salaries....White employers are too "racist".

They don't want their children taught by white teachers. White teachers are too "racist".*


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> OP,
> 
> Is this thread serious? Are you honestly seeking a discussion of why we don't give black Americans a couple of states to run so they can finally be treated equally in this nation?



No..I'm asking why you don't want black people to have the freedoms and autonomy they have been asking for.  

Stick to the points _they_ have made and the things _they_ have asked for and the reasons _they_ have given..not things you invent.
Do you want me to repost their requests?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Black folks sure are lucky to have people like this guy to tell them what they want.



I posted the things THEY have asked for. This has nothing to do with me.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 23, 2014)

Their request is a foolish one, as many (blacks and whites) have moved on from these attitudes, except for some that are in their thinking still trapped in some very poor cities and areas in which the eternal blame game is still supreme against whitey. Then there are the race hustlers and baiters for whom exacerbate these thinking's and things. 

If we truly want this to end, we will be fair across the board finally, and that means no more NAACP that only looks out for blacks in America, where as it will become a champion of all poor in America. Black history month will be replaced by American history month, where as a black child can write about a white person or other for whom may be their hero in life, just as the same would go for all other children doing the same if they want to. No more black this and black that if whites can't do the same outright and unashamed. No more black Miss American pageants if whites can't have the same. Lets begin the real shake down of America and race, and lets really stamp out this racism being fueled out there on and on and on it all goes.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what you're so upset about,
> ...



Why would I address the requests of these individuals?  Do their opinions matter more than yours?  Do they represent a broad cross section of opinion among black people?  If so can you supply the data?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



My opinion has nothing to do with this.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Their request is a foolish one, as many (blacks and whites) have moved on from these attitudes, except for some that are in their thinking still trapped in some very poor cities and areas in which the eternal blame game is still supreme against whitey. Then there are the race hustlers and baiters for whom exacerbate these thinking's and things.
> 
> If we truly want this to end, we will be fair across the board finally, and that means no more NAACP that only looks out for blacks in America, where as it will become a champion of all poor in America. Black history month will be replaced by American history month, where as a black child can write about a white person or other for whom may be their hero in life, just as the same would go for all other children doing the same if they want to. No more black this and black that if whites can't do the same outright and unashamed. No more black Miss American pageants if whites can't have the same. Lets begin the real shake down of America and race, and lets really stamp out this racism being fueled out there on and on and on it all goes.



It hasn't happened in the last 150 years..Want to go for another 150 under steadily worsening conditions?
Think about the balkans and how that worked out. Want that here?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Why would I address the requests of these individuals?  Do their opinions matter more than yours?  Do they represent a broad cross section of opinion among black people?  If so can you supply the data?


No, they don't.


And no, he can't.


It's idiocy to suggest that they're 'representative' of 'all' African-Americans.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Nothing to do with what?


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Why would I address the requests of these individuals?  Do their opinions matter more than yours?  Do they represent a broad cross section of opinion among black people?  If so can you supply the data?
> ...


I agree, but that does seem to be what he suggests.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what you're so upset about,
> ...



You posted direct quotes? I missed them. Who have you quoted?


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Their request is a foolish one, as many (blacks and whites) have moved on from these attitudes, except for some that are in their thinking still trapped in some very poor cities and areas in which the eternal blame game is still supreme against whitey. Then there are the race hustlers and baiters for whom exacerbate these thinking's and things.
> ...


No, but I'll bet you do.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > OP,
> ...



Yes. Cite them please. Names and dates.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


nothing to do with your continuing evasions and efforts to run in circles. You seem afraid to discuss things that black people have said they wanted for many years now.

Now which terms do you need me to define for you this time? LMAO..you aren't fooling me or anyone else who is reading this thread.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Doesn't matter what I want or don't want. This isn't about me.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



You want the names and date that any black person in america ever accused a white person of racism? LMAO...
Why do you want to deny black people the right to self determination and freedom from white racism?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Are you going to provide the direct quotes? You said you posted them. I missed them. You then asked me if I wanted you to repost. I said yes.

Please do so.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



It's really very sad to watch people decompensate like this......it's too sad.  I need a break, I think I'll watch a comedy on Netflix for a while, I'll come back and taunt you later.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Since blacks for centuries were prohibited from interacting at a positive level with white European culture, other than being racially abused, none of the far right white racists comments here are anything more than bullshit.
> ...



Are you on crack or something? Black dependency is growing not falling.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



That's a strong statement.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



It's not racist. It's a testable statement. Go and search for a majority black city, where all institutions are majority black and where leadership of the city and institutions is black run and find a success story. Use the entire world as your data source.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > I think many would take their chances.
> ...



Are you unaware of the Federal Government's efforts to desegregate white enclaves?


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Can you name one white Anglosphere or Western European nation which liberals haven't infected with multiculturalism? Where is this mythical white nation to which these folks should go? Japanese Americans have Japan filled with Japanese. Indian-Americans have India filled with Indians. Kenyan-Americans have Kenya filled with Kenyans. Dutch-Americans have the Netherlands filled with Dutch, Moroccans, Algerians, Turks, Indonesians, Nigerians, Congolese, etc.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I can't help that. Single motherhood in the black community now reaches 72%+ of all births. It didn't use to be that way. A good many of these poor mothers are living on the taxpayers' dime.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Bump.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Black dependency is not growing at a rate different than white dependency.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Look, I didn't want to write a treatise in the last comment so I only included one example and even in that example, the rate of increase in black signal motherhood is higher than the rate of increase in white single motherhood.

Dependency on taxpayers is pretty simple to document - any instance where government funding, or government mandate, results in a transfer of wealth different from what the market would return. This includes welfare of all stripes, it includes hiring quotas, it includes small business minority favoritism (a small business runs by a black owner can win a government contract and not be the lowest bidder, so the difference between the lowest bid and the winning bid is a subsidy from taxpayers to the black business owner.)


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



No. Dependency.......is defined as having 50% or more of your income derived from means tested benefit programs. 

You do not get to define terms that already have accepted meanings.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 23, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Our mulatto-in-chief and many of his hi-yellar co-conspirators sure seem to feel that way.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2014)

The white supremacists have rejected the laws of the land and compassion of the heart outstretched to them.

They will dwindle into nothingness as the millennials grow older.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Rota, you are a white supremacist who is not enough to even fool a PoliticalChic, so give it up.



And so is Rik and JB.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Anathema is arguing that the last fifty years have been enough to eradicate the evil of slavery and segregation in preventing an integration of black and white is simply stupid: we have had a black president, a two black secretaries of state, a black chief of staff of the joint chiefs, several senators, dozens of congress people, governors, state legislators, judges, so on and so forth.
> 
> Moving forward as we continue to marginalize KKK, the NBPP, the descendants of the white citizens councils, the stormfronters and assorted vile organizations of white supremacists, matters will continue to improve.
> 
> The nice thing is that the millennials by a 95 to 5 relationship, at least, reject Anathema and the rest of those who think like him.



Hurts, Rik, to be known for what you are.  Sux to be you.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> The white supremacists have rejected the laws of the land and compassion of the heart outstretched to them.
> 
> They will dwindle into nothingness as the millennials grow older.



Is there anything weirder than an educated person who believes that shit? I understand idiots like Shootspeders, Steve McGarret and Rotogila.  But this Rikurzhen guy has a brain. What do you think happened to him?


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammad Ali advocated it back in 1968.
> ...



Even with white support it's a good idea. First do a comprehensive financial analysis of the economic life of black America. Calculate the gains produced and the losses incurred. Determine the net annual subsidy. Calculate the Net Present Value of the annual subsidies for one generation and offer a huge lump sum or a fixed rate of annual subsidy for a fixed term.

In the end, it's no more expensive for white America than the present state of affairs and it promises a end to the subsidy drain on the wealth of the nation. The lump sum payment for those who take advantage of it could be used like we see with retired Americans who cash out assets in American and live much better in cheaper cost of living countries. A lump sum of $100,000 or $200,000 or whatever the amount actually is, could set someone up with a house or a small business in another country.


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 23, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> He floats like a butterfly and stings like a bee.



Ali's analogy fails when applied to a kindred mammalian species like dogs, rather than to the remnants of dinosaurs.  Birds might indeed be racist, but mammals possess higher level social skills.

Regardless, I personally prefer dogs; birds are pretty much assholes.


----------



## hazlnut (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Negroes WANT segregation. They've been openly saying they did for 2 weeks in Ferguson.
> 
> Actually they've been advocating for segregation for many years. Why not accommodate them?
> 
> What? You don't believe me?



NO.

We don't.

Because you're another idiot who slithered over from StormFront.

Feel free to go back and don't let the door hit ya on the way out, cracker.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Where the fuck are the quotes, OP?


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The white supremacists have rejected the laws of the land and compassion of the heart outstretched to them.
> ...



Al you need do is refute my points. Simple. SHOW ME WHERE I AM WRONG.

What happened to me? I too was raised in liberal dogma, just like all of us, but I've also traveled the world, I've been educated, I know history, I know how to analyze situations, I understand people, and the writing is on the wall. When history shows that all multicultural societies have failed, you need to show me what exactly we're doing which is different enough from past experiments to turn predicted failure into dreamt of success.

But forget all of the above - the key point where I, and others in this thread, are different is that we've reconciled our Private Truths with our Public Truths. That's really all there is to it. Liberals in Portland love to talk about how much they value multiculturalism as they CHOOSE to live in the whitest city in America. Their private truth is that they like living in a white enclave, their PUBLIC LIE is that love multiculturalism. 

Most of the people on this thread, and this includes guys like you, don't live your life true to your professed public statements. I have access to geographic mapping software where if you give me your ZIP code I can produce a map of the racial demographics of your census tract and if you give me your address I can produce a map of the racial demographics of your street. I'm pretty certain of what those maps would reveal for most of the critics in this thread.

I've not yet met one white liberal who has purposely chosen to send his kids to a school where the white population is only 10%. Think of the rich multicultural experience his kids would have at that school. Remember, multiculturalism is something that guys like you say is beneficial and enriching so we should expect guys like you to be making a beeline for these multiculturally rich schools. Your Public Lies are very at odds with your PRIVATE TRUTHS. Mine are not, mine are aligned. I care more about being honest with reality than kowtowing to liberal social fictions.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 23, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Yeah...hellholes like Japan!

Oh, wait..............


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 23, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Why would I address the requests of these individuals?  Do their opinions matter more than yours?  Do they represent a broad cross section of opinion among black people?  If so can you supply the data?
> ...



True...
I do wonder what the actual data would be ? I wonder if it would be like what we saw with the election of Barack Obama, and this because he was a black man in the eyes of so many who voted for him on that very premise alone ? I was amused at Holder and others comments, where as they actually were figuring that they could talk to the crowd down there in a such ridiculous way, and this instead of in a proper and professional way. Why do people think that people in this modern age, are still gullible and will eat up anything and everything that is said by them ? I remember Hillary Clinton trying to talk like an old black slave to a black congregation or something. It was hilarious, but it should have been insulting to the crowd, and shocking that she would ever pull such a thing as that. How backwards are these people in their thinking, and how out of touch are they with the levels in which they are trying to address the crowd from their ivory towers ? It's embarrassing.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Their request is a foolish one, as many (blacks and whites) have moved on from these attitudes, except for some that are in their thinking still trapped in some very poor cities and areas in which the eternal blame game is still supreme against whitey. Then there are the race hustlers and baiters for whom exacerbate these thinking's and things.
> 
> If we truly want this to end, we will be fair across the board finally, and that means no more NAACP that only looks out for blacks in America, where as it will become a champion of all poor in America. Black history month will be replaced by American history month, where as a black child can write about a white person or other for whom may be their hero in life, just as the same would go for all other children doing the same if they want to. No more black this and black that if whites can't do the same outright and unashamed. No more black Miss American pageants if whites can't have the same. Lets begin the real shake down of America and race, and lets really stamp out this racism being fueled out there on and on and on it all goes.



Lot's of whites really favor this approach but it can never happen because in a society with perfect fairness, perfect equal opportunity, the racial stratification would be far, far greater than what we see at present. Look at what is going on in medical schools. Keep in mind that every medical student must be a graduate of an undergraduate program, so these aspiring physicians are in the top ranks of college graduates. Look at the black applicants. These are the most intelligent and hard working from the college population.







The top 25% of blacks overlap with the bottom 25% of whites. At the 75th percentile they are disjoint. The white students who are at their 25th percentile score higher than 75% of all black medical school admittees.






Once in school the same disjoint appears.






The same with medical licensing.

In a society which is race-neutral and completely fair, the racial stratification would be very stark. There would hardly be any black physicians, black lawyers, black engineers, etc.  This would be a dagger to the heart of the black community and they won't stand for it.

Whites want a society of equal opportunity and race blindness. Blacks wants a society of equal outcomes and race awareness.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Silliness. You are completely and intentionally disregarding the institutionalized segregation that replaced legal segregation in this nation. 

Personal note......since you have brought it up. My home is multicultural. 

As we speak.....my 18 year old daughter is getting accustomed to her new surroundings. She is living in East Harlem and recently got assigned to a middle school in the Bronx. The school is over 90% minority. I can assure you that she isn't shying away from associating with black people. She is diving in head first. 

My 25 year old son is a police officer in a city that is majority black. His immediate supervisor is black as is the Chief of. Police.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 23, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


Mayor Nagen made the statement that New Orleans  was a *Chocolate City*, and that it would be that again after Katrina, but where is Mayor Nagen(spelling) now ? I think he is in jail for corruption isn't he ?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Their request is a foolish one, as many (blacks and whites) have moved on from these attitudes, except for some that are in their thinking still trapped in some very poor cities and areas in which the eternal blame game is still supreme against whitey. Then there are the race hustlers and baiters for whom exacerbate these thinking's and things.
> ...



Where did those charts come from?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Well. That's important.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Institutionalized racism is a phantom metric which can't be measured. It's the go-to excuse when nothing else works. 

I'm not understanding why an 18 year old girl is still in middle school.

Your son having black supervisors and a black captain doesn't tell me much in an environment where merit promotions and merit standards for hiring have been abandoned.

The city of Dayton plans to discard the test scores of the 748 people who passed its police recruit exam in November and will* instead hire officers based only on a subjective oral interview* — a change meant to improve the city’s ability to hire more minorities.

The announcement comes after the U.S. Department of Justice *forced the city to lower its passing score to allow for more minorities into the hiring poo*l as part of a federal discrimination lawsuit the city settled in 2009.

Those scores are no longer relevant and all candidates are now on equal footing. The oral exam will consist of five situation-based questions asked by an expert panel and last 30 minutes per candidate. ​This is a thoroughly corrupted process. Merit is thrown out the window.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> The real issue for these racist dipshits is that they're afraid to compete with black folks.  They are the marginally stupid white folks, the one's who were never going much past community college or middle management anyway.  It's their own mediocrity that makes them so angry.



The word for this is "projection".


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



An indepth study of the University of Maryland School of Medicine affirmative action program. It goes into a lot of depth about the outreach efforts and the special black-only tutoring offered and all sorts of other support programs in place.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



I wonder if you can think of a reason why an 18 year old might be assigned to a middle school? Knock yourself out.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Do me a favor and give me a link to the study. 

Thanks.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Nope..I'm not running in circles for you anymore. Either re read the thread or excuse yourself.


LoneLaugher said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


Re read the thread.
I'll not repeat myself endlessly for your amusement. We've done this before and you know it doesn't work on me.
If you refuse to discuss this honestly and just want to play games I'm done with you.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


Why do you want to deny blacks the right to be free from white racism as they have asked?


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Do me a favor and give me a link to the study.
> 
> Thanks.



Happy reading.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Wait 18 years old, and assigned to a *middle school* in the Bronx ? Shouldn't she be in high school at 17, but she is 18 years old in middle school ?  Ok, but would she come home and tell you the truth if she was not wanted there, and this as according to those who wouldn't want her there if she did not conform or assimilate like they think she should in order to fit in or would they just try and make you proud no matter what hell she might go through in life ?  You do know that there are a lot of blacks whom think that assimilation into a white culture is selling out don't you ? You do know that black republicans are sell out's don't you ? Are you willing for the possibility of your daughter to lose her own culture out of intimidation, and by bullying if there are those who want her to join them, and if not then get out ? Are you willing for your daughter to become a loner because she believes in her culture in which she has chosen in life, but knows that she don't fit in so she becomes dis-disillusioned and detached from the norms in her life after that ? This happens, and it happens all the time but sacrifices are made for the bigger struggle in America, and this is for the struggle for a multicultural society to work, even at the expense of those who are cast into the flames of a situation they have no control over. What about your 25 year old son whom might find that he is not wanted either in that majority black community ? Would he tell you or just deal with it as best he can, and not to make you think that you may not have warned them of these things in which they are learning about now  ?


----------



## bianco (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


 
Seems to be.


Delta4Embassy said:


> Many in all ethnicities want segregation. Many want free healthcare, laws to be reduced to the 10 Commandments, and require every male citizen to carry a sidearm.
> 
> Unfortunately, we don't govern by what minorities want.


 
Minorities will be the majority soon.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The white supremacists have rejected the laws of the land and compassion of the heart outstretched to them.
> ...


Still can't address the topic and resort to your fallback position of name calling, I see.
Very telling.


----------



## bianco (Aug 23, 2014)

In reality...in the real world...how would this complete segregation of races in America work?

What about Asians, and mixed-race people/couples?

Can't just give Black people 2 states and no one else live there or set foot there.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

hazlnut said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Negroes WANT segregation. They've been openly saying they did for 2 weeks in Ferguson.
> ...



You've never experienced white racism?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Where the fuck are the quotes, OP?


Go find them. I'm not allowing you to run me in circles.
You're dishonest and purposely obfuscating and evading.You've tried this trick with me before..Not playing the game this time.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You're wasting your time..his (and several others as you can see) only purpose is to agitate and lead you around all the while wandering farther and farther off topic..
He has offered nothing but insults, name calling and evasion in every exchange we've ever had....and that's all you'll ever get...don't fall for it.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 23, 2014)

William Joyce said:


> Blacks are like a race of children ...




So, you think they are superior to you. Well, everyone else is, so...


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

bianco said:


> In reality...in the real world...how would this complete segregation of races in America work?
> 
> What about Asians, and mixed-race people/couples?
> 
> Can't just give Black people 2 states and no one else live there or set foot there.



It's would be messy and brutal, that's for sure. Think of it like having cancer. If you put off dealing with it, the problem gets worse and kills you. Deal with the cancer and you suffer through the trauma and come out healthier.

What we're talking about here is something like what happened in India in 1947. The largest mass migration in history - a sorting of Hindus and Muslims into India and Pakistan. Brutal. Imagine what that region would be like if this sorting hadn't taken place. India still has problems with the residue of Muslims who remained. It's now far more peaceful between the two societies than it was historically when they were combined.

We have Fannie Mae type institutions. We had the Resolution Trust institution after the S&L blow-up. Use them. Buy up homes and businesses of people who are relocating away and sell them to people arriving. 

Alternatively establish an Ottoman Empire Millet system where each community operates under it's own laws and finances.

. It refers to the separate legal courts pertaining to "personal law" under which communities (Muslim Sharia, Christian Canon law and Jewish Halakha law abiding) were allowed to rule themselves under their own system.​This way you still have geographic integration but the subsidies and such all stop. Black middle class provides welfare for black underclass, white middle class provides welfare for white underclass. 

We see this kind of starting with Native American sentencing circles for troubled youths diverted out of the White Man's Justice System.

Probably the least painful way is to simply abolish government rules which distort people's choices.  Restore the human right of free association, stop affirmative action in university and business, kill the EEOC, restore restrictive covenants and property rights. The problem is that the easiest solution is almost always not the best solution


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 23, 2014)

This country is so messed up that it isn't even funny anymore. It isn't just one thing, but a list of things coming together to destroy certain cultures or stomp on them like they do Israel, and then trying to replace it somehow with others they think are better or worse. It's time for all to come together in an educated way, and leave all the idiot racist behind.

I told my daughter when she went to a majority black school, that if they could not except her decent and moral culture and teachings from home, and except her for whom she was as a person in this way, then they were not her friends at all. I told her to never bend to the pressures, and she didn't. We should respect each others cultures if they are decent, moral and respectable, and we should not think that we should have to respect or tolerate a culture (i.e a drug, cult or gang culture for example), in which is not decent and respectable. This goes for all races and their made up cultures in which they produce, and then seek for others to join them or else.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks are like a race of children ...
> ...


Troll alert !!!!


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 23, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks are like a race of children and will never be satisfied.  If we live WITH THEM, they will complain about "racism".  If we live APART FROM THEM, they will complain that we whites owe them something.  The bottom line is that they are evolutionarily a completely different breed of human, and the proposal that we live as equals in a society is doomed to failure, and worse.
> ...




Wow, little precious, you're a victim in all kinds of ways, aren't you? You poor, poor little thing.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

bianco said:


> In reality...in the real world...how would this complete segregation of races in America work?
> 
> What about Asians, and mixed-race people/couples?
> 
> Can't just give Black people 2 states and


What about asians?
No one said anything like "no one else live there or set foot there."..you made that up entirely.

We're talking about blacks and how they've been oppressed and held back by white racism all their lives.
Maybe you aren't aware of their long list of grievances? Maybe you've never heard about white racism and how it cripples them and holds them back from achieving their dreams.
Earlier in this thread..(and several times later when the agitators pretended they didn't know what I was talking about) I posted just the most recent list of grievances that they have expressed. 

That list that everyone is desperately avoiding discussing.

For decades we've heard how racist we are and  been called all kinds of disparaging names: now suddenly no one want to discuss white racism..they just want to call names.


----------



## MaryL (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Black folks sure are lucky to have people like this guy to tell them what they want.


Aren't they?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Link? 
Proof?
Source?
That's what I thought...


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 23, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...




"Fill your hand, you sonnofabitch!" Good movie.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Black folks sure are lucky to have people like this guy to tell them what they want.


I'm not telling them anything..as you continue to avoid the topic and try to change the subject.
More snark and evasion.
I listed the grievances they have cited. This has nothing to do with me.
Why do you want to deny black people the things they ask for so they can be free from white racism?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Do me a favor and give me a link to the study.
> ...



The Center For Equal Opportunity? Outstanding!

Is that study peer reviewed?


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Is anyone ever actually persuaded by this kind of convoluted rhetorical nonsense?  Hard to imagine anyone being quite that stupid.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Holy shit. She is there for work. Fucking losers think you have a "gotchya" and you can't help yourselves. 

Are you a "race realist" as well?


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Black folks sure are lucky to have people like this guy to tell them what they want.
> ...



Who's they?  Which black people?  Have "they" been designated to represent the views of all black people?  Or is that your job?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Where the fuck are the quotes, OP?
> ...



Where are the DIRECT QUOTES? You fucking loser.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> hazlnut said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


He has now.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



I'm not trying to persuade anyone ....as you continue to purposely distort...I'm saying the list of grievances they have should be addressed.
To refuse to acknowledge and discuss the very things blacks THEMSELVES have asked for is racist.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Black folks sure are lucky to have people like this guy to tell them what they want.
> ...



Cited? Where? Who have you cited?


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



What's your problem? The University of Maryland doesn't dispute the data - it's their data. They don't dispute their special programs. 

You apparently don't understand how peer review works. This isn't developing new knowledge. Are FBI Crime Statistics peer reviewed?

Every institution of higher learning has affirmative action programs, so it amounts to career suicide to criticize such programs from within. These leaves those on the outside. We see the same with government spending. Bureaucrats NEVER advocate that their own departments cut spending and fire government employees. Outside critics have to look at government budgets and staff effectiveness and analyze the situation. 

The data is real. If these guys were cooking up data U of M would have screamed to the high heavens.

Do you honestly feel that you've somehow invalidated the study? Really?


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



They who?  Which blacks?  How many? Where and when?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Address the list of grievances and stop trying to evade..name calling isn't going to get you anywhere with me.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


He should be cited for reckless posting.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


hahahahahaha..


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


 

Will anyone ever take serious the thinking that goes on in all of these things, and then the spewing of ones thoughts into the air as was illustrated down in Ferguson ? You know once you are subjected to so much of these sides of the issues, it becomes easy to see right through into the true feelings that are usually held back otherwise or until something brings them out like this. Once these things are known, then the puzzle becomes clearer and clearer as to what else is connected to it all. Jumping the gun is never a good thing or playing ones hand to early is not a good thing either, but sometimes it happens that way. We should be a nation of laws and that is it, and not a nation of one culture thinking it can destroy another or vice versa.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



I am not disputing the raw data. It shows that the numbers didn't favor black applicants as much in 1999 as in 1996. Did you notice that? 

I am talking about the conclusions drawn from the data. I think it is a load of shit. Unless it is peer reviewed.....it can be a load of shit and still get printed somewhere. 

The Center. For Equal Opportunity is an organization with an agenda and it is funded by John Birch Society weirdos. 

Be honest. Where did you happen upon that study?


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Holy shit. She is there for work. Fucking losers think you have a "gotchya" and you can't help yourselves.



You're the one who distorted the issue. I talked about parents sending their kids to schools which are 90% minority because this would culturally enrich their own child.

You then brought up your daughter. What does her workplace have to do with my point? Every employee goes where their employer sends them or they're out of a job.

Did you send your daughter, when she was 7 or 10 to a 90% minority school, and do so on purpose, in order for her to benefit from the cultural enrichment embodied within the school?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit. She is there for work. Fucking losers think you have a "gotchya" and you can't help yourselves.
> ...


You'll not get a serious reply. I'm done with them. Let them run around in circles by themselves


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> This country is so messed up that it isn't even funny anymore. It isn't just one thing, but a list of things coming together to destroy certain cultures or stomp on them like they do Israel, and then trying to replace it somehow with others they think are better or worse. It's time for all to come together in an educated way, and leave all the idiot racist behind.
> 
> I told my daughter when she went to a majority black school, that if they could not except her decent and moral culture and teachings from home, and except her for whom she was as a person in this way, then they were not her friends at all. I told her to never bend to the pressures, and she didn't. We should respect each others cultures if they are decent, moral and respectable, and we should not think that we should have to respect or tolerate a culture (i.e a drug, cult or gang culture for example), in which is not decent and respectable. This goes for all races and their made up cultures in which they produce, and then seek for others to join them or else.



accept


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


More intensive research based on personal anecdotes and contrived perception.   Keep up the good work professor.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit. She is there for work. Fucking losers think you have a "gotchya" and you can't help yourselves.
> ...



Idiot. Her job is to work with at risk students. It's an Americorps program. She chose her location. 

Fuck off.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Where are the direct quotes? Who have you cited?


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> I am talking about the conclusions drawn from the data. I think it is a load of shit. Unless it is peer reviewed.....it can be a load of shit and still get printed somewhere.



Spell it out. Tell me which conclusion you don't accept and why.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > I am talking about the conclusions drawn from the data. I think it is a load of shit. Unless it is peer reviewed.....it can be a load of shit and still get printed somewhere.
> ...



I don't accept the conclusion that the UMSM expended greater time and energy to educate the black students who were admitted than they did for the white students who were admitted. 

The study does not document any preferential treatment for black students regarding actual course work and proficiency.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Will anyone ever take serious the thinking that goes on in all of these things, and then the spewing of ones thoughts into the air as was illustrated down in Ferguson ? You know once you are subjected to so much of these sides of the issues, it becomes easy to see right through into the true feelings that are usually held back otherwise or until something brings them out like this. Once these things are known, then the puzzle becomes clearer and clearer as to what else is connected to it all. Jumping the gun is never a good thing or playing ones hand to early is not a good thing either, but sometimes it happens that way. We should be a nation of laws and that is it, and not a nation of one culture thinking it can destroy another or vice versa.



It would be nice if we all got along and had ice cream together but it's just not going to happen.

I think the black people have made their historic grievances very clear.
Blacks are extremely dissatisfied with the way they've been treated by white people throughout history. No one can deny they have been outspoken about it.

Instead of fighting and namecalling why not seek a way to resolve the problem? 

The list of grievances I posted are just the ones I've been hearing these past 2 weeks....There are lots more.

..but no one wants to examine and discuss them point by point...many prefer to grandstand and agitate as a substitute for polite discussion....as you have no doubt seen here.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Oh brother, work on your reading comprehensions skills:


Not surprisingly, the medical students are aware of the double standards for some racial and ethnic groups.* In its 1996 Minority Achievement Report, UMSM notes, “[Minority students] received unlimited hours for tutoring and other support which is perceived by the non-minority student as ‘special treatment.’” *UMSM in the report says nothing about how it might fix this problem. 

To keep URMs in school, UMSM offers many types of support to its targeted minorities. Outreach is extensive: *Program and support service information and applications are sent to all targeted minority students admitted to UMSM.* The medical school also makes available* a six-week “Pre-Matriculation Summer Program” for minority and other disadvantaged students.*This is a summer program that goes over critical portions of the mandatory first-year coursework, even before the in-coming students formally take these classes. The program also works on their reading and study skills, and participants receive counseling even before they start their first year. *They may also obtain academic tutoring if they anticipate academic difficulty* (although tutoring is available to others only when they actually face academic difficulty).

During the academic year, UMSM also* provides the following services to URMs*:

close monitoring by an academic committee;


Step 1 preparation in the form of study-skills workshops related to Step 1 preparation and test taking, two practice testing sessions for Step 1, review materials for Step 1, and individual counseling;


tutoring and practice exams for those receiving D’s or F’s in a course (who are required to take make-up exams or retake the course),


minority faculty and student advising;


Stanley Kaplan preparation courses to prepare for testing; and


peer and group tutoring for specific courses, and other interventions.

UMSM recognizes the need for academic monitoring and intervention from the very beginning of an at-risk student’s medical education. First, URM students are flagged by the monitoring committee based on MCAT scores. “The purpose of [UMSM’s academic monitoring] is to identify and contact first and second-year medical students whose test performances indicate a need for academic or non-academic support.”

Given the generally lower test scores of black students, they receive a disproportionate amount
of academic monitoring. An average of 25 minority students are discussed at each academic monitoring meeting.

UMSM also provides peer tutoring. In 1994, first-year students received 78 hours of peer tutoring. Minority freshmen received 56 hours, or 72 percent, of those hours. Ninety-five percent of peer tutoring hours for second-year students were received by minority students. Academic counseling hours also went disproportionately towards minority students. Sixty-nine percent of academic counseling hours for first-year students went to minorities, as did 81 percent of hours for second-year students. Even when hiring tutors, UMSM relies on double standards based on race and ethnicity. White and Asian medical students must have had A’s in the courses they are to tutor, while minority tutors (blacks, Hispanics, and Native Americans) need only have B’s, provided they have the requisite but undefined noncognitive factors​


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...


Do white students have access to those tutoring programs?
Are there any other tutoring programs not mentioned?


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


A simple clarification is all that is needed, but you instead are looking for the gotcha now aren't you ?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

A simple clarification is all that is needed, but you instead are looking for the gotcha now aren't you ?[/QUOTE]

Nope. You jumped on what you thought was a lie on my part.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


All one has to do is listen to a daily does of NPR or MSNBC, and they will learn all of this stuff quickly.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Not 43 pages.......but worth a read. 

Seven Myths about Affirmative Action in Universities Columbia University in the City of New York


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> A simple clarification is all that is needed, but you instead are looking for the gotcha now aren't you ?



Nope. You jumped on what you thought was a lie on my part.[/QUOTE]
Why would you think I thought your daughter being in middle school at 18 was a lie ? I thought that she may have been held back, and was still in the 9nth grade maybe. I would have been shocked if that was the case, but you clarified it and that is good. I have a friend who has a special needs son, and he was in high school at 20 something years old. How do I know that your daughter wasn't a special needs kid maybe ? We just needed clarification from you is all, and my post still stands just as I wrote it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 23, 2014)

You were that 20 year old spec ed kid in high school, beagle9.

I am glad you have joined us again, because your drooling entries so well demonstrate what you folks are about.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > A simple clarification is all that is needed, but you instead are looking for the gotcha now aren't you ?
> ...


Why would you think I thought your daughter being in middle school at 18 was a lie ? I thought that she may have been held back, and was still in the 9nth grade maybe. I would have been shocked if that was the case, but you clarified it and that is good. I have a friend who has a special needs son, and he was in high school at 20 something years old. How do I know that your daughter wasn't a special needs kid maybe ? We just needed clarification from you is all, and my post still stands just as I wrote it.[/QUOTE]

I can see where you were coming from. I wasn't very clear. Point taken.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > If you're so sure enough people want segregation then start collecting signatures to get it onto a national ballot. But if after you get the hundred or so people willing to put their names on a legal document proposing such a thing you have to strip naked, douse yourself in tar, and march through the po' side of town shouting at the top of your lungs, "Look at the tar baby! Look at the tar baby!"
> ...



You get that video from Ferguson?


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Not 43 pages.......but worth a read.
> 
> Seven Myths about Affirmative Action in Universities Columbia University in the City of New York



Bollinger is a smart guy, I'm a smart guy. He relies on sophistry, I rely on data. I can refute his myths. He makes the following claim:

ethnic and racial diversity within a university setting is* absolutely essential to the accomplishment of a university's missions*, and is at the very core of what a university does.​I counter with data:

As the proportion of black students enrolled at the institution rose, student satisfaction with their university experience dropped,* as did assessments of the quality of their education*, and the work efforts of their peers. . . .

The same pattern held for the faculty sample's evaluation of the educational milieu. Among faculty members enrollment diversity was negatively related to perceptions of the quality of education, the academic abilities of students, and the work efforts of students,​If racial diversity is essential to the mission of a university, then it follows that universities were failing in their mission before AA was implemented, failing for a thousand years, and that universities like the University of Tokyo are still failing in their mission.

His sophistry boils down to nonsense and it crumbles when confronted in debate.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Not 43 pages.......but worth a read.
> ...



Let me know when you are going to face him in a debate. I'll be sure to watch.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Not 43 pages.......but worth a read.
> ...



Your "data" link leads to an abstract. Without looking at the study and the conclusions.....it is meaningless. 

I said it earlier. You aren't stupid. Which leaves me wondering what happened to you.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Your "data" link leads to an abstract. Without looking at the study and the conclusions.....it is meaningless.
> 
> I said it earlier. You aren't stupid. Which leaves me wondering what happened to you.



It's a question of priorities. I'd rather be correct in what I say rather than well thought of by liberals by lying about things. Someone has to stand and say that the Emperor has no clothes. 

*Private Truths, Public Lies*
*The Social Consequences of Preference Falsification*

Preference falsification, according to the economist *Timur Kuran*, is the* act of misrepresenting one’s wants under perceived social pressures*. It happens frequently in everyday life, such as when we tell the host of a dinner party that we are enjoying the food when we actually find it bland. In _Private Truths, Public Lies_, Kuran argues convincingly that the phenomenon not only is ubiquitous but has huge social and political consequences. Drawing on diverse intellectual traditions, including those rooted in economics, psychology, sociology, and political science, Kuran provides a unified theory of how preference falsification shapes collective decisions, orients structural change, sustains social stability, distorts human knowledge, and conceals political possibilities.

*A common effect of preference falsification is the preservation of widely disliked structures. Another is the conferment of an aura of stability on structures vulnerable to sudden collapse. When the support of a policy, tradition, or regime is largely contrived, a minor event may activate a bandwagon that generates massive yet unanticipated change*.

In distorting public opinion, preference falsification* also corrupts* public discourse and, hence, human knowledge. So structures held in place by preference falsification may, if the condition lasts long enough, achieve increasingly genuine acceptance. The book demonstrates how human knowledge and social structures co-evolve in complex and imperfectly predictable ways, without any guarantee of social efficiency.

_Private Truths, Public Lies_ uses its theoretical argument to illuminate an array of puzzling social phenomena. They include the unexpected fall of communism, the paucity, until recently, of open opposition to affirmative action in the United States, and the durability of the beliefs that have sustained India’s caste system.​
I prefer truth to lies. What can I say, I'm unsophisticated like that. Probably explains why I'm not a liberal.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Your "data" link leads to an abstract. Without looking at the study and the conclusions.....it is meaningless.
> ...



You have a brain. I'm not convinced that you seek truth.  But It sure sounds nice.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



As I keep saying, just show me to be wrong. Show what I write to be false. That's all it takes.

Look, we both understand that I'm not winning a popularity contest by saying unpopular things, so clearly I'm not writing in order to garner lots of "likes." I don't understand why it's so hard to understand that people can feel insulted by having to regurgitate falsehoods and pretend they believe in them or that they actually reflect the world. Those old KGB interrogators knew their business - they forced prisoners to recant, to publicly proclaim allegiance to Marxism. We even saw it with the execution of James Foley last week - the renunciation of the US and of his own brother. He was beaten into mental submission, like many people are today with political correctness. Then there is the other model, exemplified by Fabrizio Quattrocchi:

The Italian hostage executed in Iraq tried to tear off his hood seconds before he was shot dead and screamed: "Now I'll show you how an Italian dies."​Look at what living a lie does to science. That's just not the way I roll.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 23, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> What we're talking about here is something like what happened in India in 1947. The largest mass migration in history - a sorting of Hindus and Muslims into India and Pakistan. Brutal.




Brutally failed example. There are many millions of Muslims in India. Stop grasping at straws to justify your fundamental cowardice and irrationality.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...




Ummmmmm.   You are slipping off the rails a bit, pal. Come on back, now.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

unkotare said:
			
		

> Brutally failed example. There are many millions of Muslims in India. Stop grasping at straws to justify your fundamental cowardice and irrationality.




LMAO..name calling...how clever and original.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Direct quotes?


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Ummmmmm.   You are slipping off the rails a bit, pal. Come on back, now.



You don't believe that Political Correctness forces compliance? Here's the guy who started the ball rolling on the Brendan Eich (Firefox) lynch mob. All he wanted was a public recantation of Eich's beliefs. He was big enough to allow Eich to keep his private beliefs:

I met with Brendan and asked him to just apologize for the discrimination under the law that we faced. He can still keep his personal beliefs, but I wanted him to recognize that we faced real issues with immigration and say that he never intended to cause people problems.

It’s heartbreaking to us that he was unwilling to say even that. . . . 

Seriously, we assumed that he would reconsider his thoughts on the impact of the law (*not* his personal beliefs), issue an apology, and then he’d go on to be a great CEO.​So I'm not getting where you're coming from, lot's of people don't like to be forced to lie in order to keep in the good graces of liberal totalitarians. I'm one of them. I prefer truth and reality to lies and make-believe.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmmmm.   You are slipping off the rails a bit, pal. Come on back, now.
> ...



I can see where you might impress some people with your style. It's certainly not lazy. But I'm not one of them. Inserting random snippets from here and there as a way of assigning some trait to the audience isn't working for me. 

How about simply having a discussion. I'm more interested in what you have to say than I am in your interpretations of what others have to say.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



What part of what I've written is unclear to you? I prefer truth to lies. I take unpopularity as the price I pay for a clear conscience. I'm open to having my mind changed when you can refute my positions or evidence.

Multiculturalism has never worked. We gave it a try when the nation was 7:1 white to black and this was affordable. It's unworkable when the ratio gets down to 1:1. This now requires a lot of lies and oppression to keep the system, society, function. Something has to give. Democracy, Free Markets, Multiculturalism. Pick two.

If you want to pick multiculturalism and democracy, then free markets have to be abandoned because the power of racial voting blocs will insure massive transfers of wealth between groups and a managed economy in order to insure equal outcomes.

If you chose multiculturalism and free markets, then democracy has to be cast aside because the power of racial voting blocs has to be neutralized. People can rise and fall on their own merit and they're prohibited from using the power of their vote to bring about equal outcomes.

If you chose democracy and free markets, then multiculturalism has to go because racial voting blocs destroy both democracy and free markets.

I choose democracy and free markets.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 23, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Come on.....show us your human side.


----------



## Samson (Aug 23, 2014)

Wildman said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



The White House?


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Come on.....show us your human side.



The oncologist who tells you that you have cancer and who also cuts it out of your body does that to improve your life. After the surgery he goes home to his loving family. Later he comes back and checks on your welfare as you're lying in a hospital bed recuperating from the harm he's inflicted on your body.

Is he a mean old bastard for telling you that you had cancer and then for cutting you open and excising the cancer?


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

Back to the cancer example. Shouldn't you be blaming the cigarette company for pushing a fairy tale on you by advertising about how cool it was to smoke? When liberals push for increased multiculturalism, they're like the cigarette company - feeding you lies and doing you harm.

They're not the ones who cause your body harm by cutting the cancer out, that's the oncologist. Don't blame the oncologist for helping fix the problem, lay the blame with those who caused the problem.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 23, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> You were that 20 year old spec ed kid in high school, beagle9.
> 
> I am glad you have joined us again, because your drooling entries so well demonstrate what *you folks* are about.


 
Hey now we can't say things like *them folks or you folks* and such stuff like that, so what makes you think you can get away with it ? Double standard is on view here again people, and ole Starkey boy is front and center as he makes a fool of himself once again. LOL... It's OK though, because we really know ole Jake the Snake by now, and he just can't help himself really.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > unkotare said:
> ...


Are you a racist?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


Them.
Those.
Lots.
Over there.
Long ago.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...


Over there.
Them.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Them.
Those.
Who knows.
No.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



In other words:  You are just about as completely full of shit as you can possibly be.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 23, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Back to the cancer example. Shouldn't you be blaming the cigarette company for pushing a fairy tale on you by advertising about how cool it was to smoke? When liberals push for increased multiculturalism, they're like the cigarette company - feeding you lies and doing you harm.
> 
> They're not the ones who cause your body harm by cutting the cancer out, that's the oncologist. Don't blame the oncologist for helping fix the problem, lay the blame with those who caused the problem.



Following your logic we could solve all your problems by simply cutting out your brain.   I wonder if you would notice the difference?


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 23, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Back to the cancer example. Shouldn't you be blaming the cigarette company for pushing a fairy tale on you by advertising about how cool it was to smoke? When liberals push for increased multiculturalism, they're like the cigarette company - feeding you lies and doing you harm.
> ...



Typical Soviet response - send your political enemy to the mental hospital for a lobotomy and, even after that, you still have to worry that your opponent will beat you in a debate.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 23, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...



Lol, yes, the laws against white men are deplorable, unjust and immoral.

No wonder it fills you with glee, since you are a self-hating white libtard.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Back to the cancer example. Shouldn't you be blaming the cigarette company for pushing a fairy tale on you by advertising about how cool it was to smoke? When liberals push for increased multiculturalism, they're like the cigarette company - feeding you lies and doing you harm.
> ...



Lol, standard libtard deflection with no facts or reason.

Please, keep it going, you silly punk.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



No.It means I'm not running around in circles for you.
You've spent page after page trying to change the subject and name calling and dodging and playing word games.
What? you don't like it when someone plays word games with you? 
You've made it clear you aren't here to have an honest discussion. I've tried all day long, so don't expect me to take you seriously now.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Sounds to me like you've had that procedure done already.....and that would explain a lot.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



He has given himself and his fellow libtards a rationale for ignoring it, which they will do.

White rights is something they are determined to ignore.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



I'm sorry the inquisition didn't go as planned.    Maybe if you ever asked any honest questions you might get some honest answers.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



White rights?  What are those?  Are they different from human rights?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Good videos you can do; answering questions is not part of your tool set.

So, once again,

Why do you have no  problem with discrimination against white atheletes?
Why do you find white rights groups to be racist when every other ethnic group and race has their own advocacy groups?
Why are you OK with officer Wilsons civil right being violated?
Why cant you answer these questions?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



More deflection.

Again,
Why do you have no  problem with discrimination against white athletes?
Why do you find white rights groups to be racist when every other ethnic group and race has their own advocacy groups?
Why are you OK with officer Wilsons civil right being violated?
Why cant you answer these questions?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



They are less than the normal set of human rights, yes. It is lawful to discriminate against white men, and AG Holder has said that the Justus department will not prosecute cases of civil rights violations against whites.

Why do you have no  problem with discrimination against white athletes?
Why do you find white rights groups to be racist when every other ethnic group and race has their own advocacy groups?
Why are you OK with officer Wilsons civil right being violated?
Why cant you answer these questions?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



"inquisition"?..LMAO..well, look at you stringing syllables together....

"Inquisition"   hahahaha..save the melodrama and exaggeration.

Oh, I've asked honest questions all day long..you won't address them..and here once again you try to derail the thread and make it about me.
Lots of people have read this today and I'm sure you've "impressed" lots of them and all I can do is thank you for your help.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Your powers of clairvoyance continue to amaze.  You should think about going into business with this guy.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



as you continue to dodge, evade and try to change the subject.
You're pretty funny!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Again you dodge the questions, why is that?
Why do you have no problem with discrimination against white athletes?
Why do you find white rights groups to be racist when every other ethnic group and race has their own advocacy groups?
Why are you OK with officer Wilsons civil right being violated?
Why cant you answer these questions?


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Allow me to rephrase then........I'm sorry I wasn't able to answer your questions the way you wanted them answered.  I understand you were very disappointed with my lack of cooperation, I just can't even begin to apologize enough for causing you so much disappointment.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Hey..polite might actually work. 

You've certainly tried everything else.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Because all your dumb fucking half wit questions presuppose that you know what I think.    Are you beginning to catch on now Kreskin?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Then it shouldn't be any trouble to rip him to shreds...but instead you spend the whole day evading and playing word games.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



In other words:  I'm not playing your word game by your rules.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Tell him, don't tell me.  He's the on who asked you.
I've already seen all your best tricks to dodge questions that make you uncomfortable. I'm done with you. You've been well exposed and like I said...Thanks for your help in making that happen..


----------



## AntiParty (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Negroes WANT segregation. They've been openly saying they did for 2 weeks in Ferguson.
> 
> Actually they've been advocating for segregation for many years. Why not accommodate them?
> 
> ...



This person says^^^^^^^^^^^^^

"Set aside a state or 2 and make it EXCLUSIVELY black." 

 Which states and do you think that is "Big Government" or "Progress". What do we do with the people in those states? And will that that be "Big Government" or "Progress"

The Bigot thought process is the reason White Americans like me came to America. To avoid it. We were an oppressed culture. People didn't understand the White Christian so we came to a new land.

Today, we are treating others exactly like we were treated.........A basic ignorance of politics, humanity and culture.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Negroes WANT segregation. They've been openly saying they did for 2 weeks in Ferguson.
> ...



Are you black?
Do you think the blacks grievances that I listed are valid?
Do you believe white racism has hindered or held blacks back in this country?

These are the things black people have been complaining about for many decades and everyone in america knows it. Not things I just made up..do you think you know better than they do what they want or should have?


----------



## AntiParty (Aug 24, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Many in all ethnicities want segregation. Many want free healthcare, laws to be reduced to the 10 Commandments, and require every male citizen to carry a sidearm.
> 
> Unfortunately, we don't govern by what minorities want.


Delta, no black group ever stated they want segregation. He is just confused on the topics Segregation vs. Freedom.

No one wants segregation for healthcare.

No one wants laws to be reduced to the 10 commandments.

No one wants segregation for firearms.............OH WAIT........Glenn Beck created Independence USA., I stand corrected.

The point is, if you can't handle America...........that's on YOU! There will always be people out there with a different opinion than you. Only small minds want to separate themselves from people who don't submit to their line of thinking.


----------



## AntiParty (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



!!!! "Do you believe white racism has hindered or held blacks back in this country?"!!!!!!!

Blacks didn't come from this Country, we brought them here with weapons separating them from their families. Once they were here we used them to do our manual labor for us treating them like primitive humans. After the Civil War we STILL used DOCUMENTED law to prevent blacks from living our lifestyle. Today, there are still tons of people trying to get by with this bigotry through law loopholes. I live in a Red State and I'm surrounded by them.

Yes, white racism HAS hindered and held blacks back in this Country.. To ask that shows your complete ignorance of History. We use to keep blacks from getting an education, just like Muslims are doing with women today.

Watching the primitive minds try to evolve on these forums and in the world is a headache...


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > AntiParty said:
> ...








AntiParty said:


> Blacks didn't come from this Country, we brought them here with weapons separating them from their families


No. That's not correct. They were captured by other african warlords and held as slaves for them. The warlords sold the ones they didn't want to slave traders.




AntiParty said:


> Once they were here we used them to do our manual labor for us treating them like primitive humans


No.When they were captured by their own countrymen africa was barely out of the bronze age. When they arrived here it was like a time warp where they advanced several hundred years by virtue of a boat ride.
They were living like primitive humans BEFORE they got here.



AntiParty said:


> After the Civil War we STILL used DOCUMENTED law to prevent blacks from living our lifestyle.


Slavery was the single worst thing this country has ever done. I wish our ancestors had picked their own cotton and not imported slaves to work as farm animals. It has greatly hastened the ruin of this country.




AntiParty said:


> Today, there are still tons of people trying to get by with this bigotry through law loopholes. I live in a Red State and I'm surrounded by them.



That's quite vague and therefore essentially meaningless. Your hyperpartisanship is noted, though.



AntiParty said:


> Yes, white racism HAS hindered and held blacks back in this Country.. To ask that shows your complete ignorance of History.


Easy there, son...you've been wrong about every "historical" claim you've made so far.



AntiParty said:


> We use to keep blacks from getting an education, just like Muslims are doing with women today.



Used to.



AntiParty said:


> Watching the primitive minds try to evolve on these forums and in the world is a headache...



..and right at the end the predictable obligatory insult...


Since you believe that blacks are held back by white racism, you would agree with the things they ask for in order to be relieved of being oppressed by whites, is that correct?.

*They don't want white cops to patrol in their "neighborhoods. White cops are too "racist".

They want white prosecutors replaced by "blacks" to handle cases that include them. White prosecutors are too "racist".

They don't want white judges to hear cases that have "black" defendants. White judges are too "racist"

They don't want white legislators representing their districts. White legislators are too "racist".
They've rejected white leadership, laws and values en masse ...they want everyone in any official capacity to be "black".

They don't want to work for white people because they are held back in promotions and salaries....White employers are too "racist".

They don't want their children taught by white teachers. White teachers are too "racist".*


*Do you agree with their assertions above?*


----------



## AntiParty (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]

First line "The warlords sold the ones they didn't want to slave traders.".........So who were these slave traders.....moron..

"They were living like primitive humans BEFORE they got here." Most Countries still do, and some in our Country, like you, still have the same mindset..

You solidified everything I said but still argue against it....Epic failure.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> First line "The warlords sold the ones they didn't want to slave traders."...


Wait...first you said 





			
				antiparty said:
			
		

> Blacks didn't come from this Country, *we brought them here with weapons separating them from their families*


At least now you know you were wrong and now you know the real the truth. You're welcome!




AntiParty said:


> ......So who were these slave traders.....moron.


Most of the slave traders were jewish.They owned most of the slave ships ..But don't believe me.Go look it up for yourself...Google it. You'll find it.

...and name calling doesn't make you look very smart or mature. Just sayin'





AntiParty said:


> "They were living like primitive humans BEFORE they got here." Most Countries still do, and some in our Country, like you, still have the same mindset..


Well, you were wrong and I corrected you.

See? You said 





AntiParty said:


> Once they were here we used them to do our manual labor for us *treating them like primitive humans*


Now you know the truth.  gawdalmighty! Who taught you all that incorrect information? They should be horsewhipped.




AntiParty said:


> You solidified everything I said but still argue against it....Epic failure.



That's incoherent. I have no idea what you're trying to say.

...and you avoided my question.

Since you believe that blacks are held back by white racism, you would agree with these things they ask for in order to be relieved of being oppressed by whites, is that correct?


*They don't want white cops to patrol in their "neighborhoods. White cops are too "racist".

They want white prosecutors replaced by "blacks" to handle cases that include them. White prosecutors are too "racist".

They don't want white judges to hear cases that have "black" defendants. White judges are too "racist"

They don't want white legislators representing their districts. White legislators are too "racist".
They've rejected white leadership, laws and values en masse ...they want everyone in any official capacity to be "black".

They don't want to work for white people because they are held back in promotions and salaries....White employers are too "racist".

They don't want their children taught by white teachers. White teachers are too "racist".*


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 24, 2014)

All humans who are blatantly and openly racist deserve to be culled from our species in the most painful of ways.​


----------



## Politico (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> The title of this thread should be "Only The Stupidest People of Any Race Advocate For Segregation".


Really? I thought it should be 'Why Me And Matthew Think Black People Suck!'


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello, OP........

Are the things you repeatedly post in bold supposed to be your direct quotes? You keep saying that black Americans have been asking for those things for decades. Who? When? Please cite the instances of black Americans asking for those things. 

Thank you. 

I am beginning to think that you do not know what the term "direct quote" means.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 24, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Why do you have no  problem with discrimination against white atheletes?
> Why do you find white rights groups to be racist when every other ethnic group and race has their own advocacy groups?
> Why are you OK with officer Wilsons civil right being violated?
> Why cant you answer these questions?




Once again, ask an honest, serious question if you want to be taken seriously, you ignorant coward.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 24, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you have no  problem with discrimination against white atheletes?
> ...



If only we could empathize with the plight of white men in America!


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



There the same thing as the blacks *civil rights* are, but the only difference is, is that the whites don't get to use theirs or have them represented in the same ways.. What do you think would happen if a white person was to contact the EEOC over a complete black staffing of a McDonald's restaurant, do you think they would investigate or laugh the white person out of the room?


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


So you figure that white men are all rich and don't need the same rights or protections that the black men do ? I say there should be empathy for all people for whom are being done wrong in their life.

 I have heard this many times when whites went to be represented for something, and they didn't get the representation needed (" Must have been the wrong color I guess"). Ever heard that said by a white person ? I have many times, but is it a myth or a fact in this set up environment?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 24, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I knowwwwwww! It's just too tough being white. I wake up every day wishing that I was black so I could catch a break.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 24, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Negroes WANT segregation. They've been openly saying they did for 2 weeks in Ferguson.
> ...


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 24, 2014)

AntiParty said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > AntiParty said:
> ...



But how long should whites be subjected to this ideology that blacks of today are still victims of the same as the old days, and that they should have protections or privilege's that the whites aren't afforded also or for any of the other races that don't have such things today ? Remember that all whites aren't rich or living in privilege anymore, and that has been long gone in America, so when does it work for all races just as it should?


----------



## justoffal (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



OK let's listen to what they want...here ya go.


----------



## justoffal (Aug 24, 2014)

> But how long should whites be subjected to this ideology that blacks of today are still victims of the same as the old days, and that they should have protections or privilege's that the whites aren't afforded also or for any of the other races that don't have such things today ? Remember that all whites aren't rich or living in privilege anymore, and that has been long gone in America, so when does it work for all races just as it should?



HOW LONG?  For as long as the concept makes money....for as long as sham agencies like the NAACP can extract funds from the Government...for as long as shirt and tie positions in those organizations come complete with a five bedroom mansion in a gated community and a company porsche.......that's how long.

JO


----------



## justoffal (Aug 24, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



It''s not stupd at all..... I see that though you object to the idea you have nohting of substance to offer.
Substance is this:

The NAACP exists specifically for and only for the advancement of people of color 
The Balck Caucus in the congress accepts NO WHITE MEMBERS

That's what  you call substance.

Offer something with substance in it like for instance

Number of mixed marriages.....showing that some black people do not harbor animosity against whites
Or maybe find a case where NAACP money was spent for a Latino or a White or even an Asian.

SUBSTANCE MAN...not just emotion and opinion.

JO


----------



## justoffal (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Many in all ethnicities want segregation. Many want free healthcare, laws to be reduced to the 10 Commandments, and require every male citizen to carry a sidearm.
> ...



Sure...as long as I don't have to pay for it personally I'm fine with it.
I think having an all black state is a wonderful Idea...then they could raise money to house minorities in their midst like Whtes, latinos and Asians.....  who could then have their own version of Al sharpton maybe a guy named Whitey Whiteson who could rabble rouse, accuse black leadrs in the state of ignoring  minority needs and live off of the state's public welfare system .... Great Idea actually.


----------



## justoffal (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



It's already happening.....Californina is now experiencing a mass exodus of white working people...IE the tax base is shrinking like crazy.  Latinos are quickly becoming the majority and MS 13 has sworn to remove all black skin from california.  Now what do you expect from White Racists at this point eh?

JO


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh (Aug 24, 2014)

These folks advocating segregation do not speak for me and mine so the OP is generalizing.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 24, 2014)

Lets face it. They want their 40 acres and a mule. Of course, even if they got that, it would still not be enough.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 24, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Lets face it. They want their 40 acres and a mule. Of course, even if they got that, it would still not be enough.



That was never an actual policy, even during Reconstruction.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 24, 2014)

Merchant_of_Meh said:


> These folks advocating segregation do not speak for me and mine so the OP is generalizing.


Yes I think it is generalizing on the words of those who feel this way, and of course their are many whom are far beyond the ideology and/or the brainwashing that is being perpetrated and makes use of a biased view that comes from within the so called beat down trenches in life. People need to be careful that the elite of all colors don't play us all for complete fools in the end.  Right now anyone can be played for fools, and that is what I see happening anymore, so yes people need to be careful what or whom they listen to, especially if in a position of poverty that creates the impressions that someone else as a race is always responsible for ones poverty in life, when in most all cases that isn't the case anymore. To continue the blame is what works for some so they won't abandon that concept or usage of such a thing ever or for as long as it works for them anyway.. Uniting would scare the Hell out of those who continue to exploit us all.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 24, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Merchant_of_Meh said:
> 
> 
> > These folks advocating segregation do not speak for me and mine so the OP is generalizing.
> ...




*sniff* *sniff* I smell a "Big corporations are ruling the world!" turd being squeezed out...


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh (Aug 24, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Yes I think it is generalizing on the words of those who feel this way, and of course their are many whom are far beyond the ideology and/or the brainwashing that is being perpetrated and makes use of a biased view that comes from within the so called beat down trenches in life. People need to be careful that the elite of all colors don't play us all for complete fools in the end.  Right now anyone can be played for fools, and that is what I see happening anymore, so yes people need to be careful what or whom they listen to, especially if in a position of poverty that creates the impressions that someone else as a race is always responsible for ones poverty in life, when in most all cases that isn't the case anymore. To continue the blame is what works for some so they won't abandon that concept or usage of such a thing ever or for as long as it works for them anyway.. Uniting would scare the Hell out of those who continue to exploit us all.


Like I said, my life is simple and my life is good. I have no reason to want to segregate. Neither does my family as we do not have a problem with the law or the police who enforce it. I have always been a fan of not putting myself in situations where even the potential risk of what happened to Michael Brown may occur. As such, the only encounters I have ever had with police have been at picnics and soccer games for my kid.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 24, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Lets face it. They want their 40 acres and a mule. Of course, even if they got that, it would still not be enough.
> ...


Maybe not, but I do know of a recent policy that would give around 50 grand is what was told to me by my neighbor, to the decedents of black farmers who were supposedly to have lost their land back in the day. My neighbor sent his in and told me he did. I don't think he qualified though, because he never said anymore about it.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 24, 2014)

Merchant_of_Meh said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I think it is generalizing on the words of those who feel this way, and of course their are many whom are far beyond the ideology and/or the brainwashing that is being perpetrated and makes use of a biased view that comes from within the so called beat down trenches in life. People need to be careful that the elite of all colors don't play us all for complete fools in the end.  Right now anyone can be played for fools, and that is what I see happening anymore, so yes people need to be careful what or whom they listen to, especially if in a position of poverty that creates the impressions that someone else as a race is always responsible for ones poverty in life, when in most all cases that isn't the case anymore. To continue the blame is what works for some so they won't abandon that concept or usage of such a thing ever or for as long as it works for them anyway.. Uniting would scare the Hell out of those who continue to exploit us all.
> ...


*Sell out...*

You know that is what you are figured to be by some right ? It's really sad.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 24, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...




Link?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 24, 2014)

Merchant_of_Meh said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I think it is generalizing on the words of those who feel this way, and of course their are many whom are far beyond the ideology and/or the brainwashing that is being perpetrated and makes use of a biased view that comes from within the so called beat down trenches in life. People need to be careful that the elite of all colors don't play us all for complete fools in the end.  Right now anyone can be played for fools, and that is what I see happening anymore, so yes people need to be careful what or whom they listen to, especially if in a position of poverty that creates the impressions that someone else as a race is always responsible for ones poverty in life, when in most all cases that isn't the case anymore. To continue the blame is what works for some so they won't abandon that concept or usage of such a thing ever or for as long as it works for them anyway.. Uniting would scare the Hell out of those who continue to exploit us all.
> ...





Damn pigs profiling soccer games! Someone call Spike Lee!


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 24, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Lets face it. They want their 40 acres and a mule. Of course, even if they got that, it would still not be enough.
> ...



They think it is.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> You were that 20 year old spec ed kid in high school, beagle9.
> 
> I am glad you have joined us again, because your drooling entries so well demonstrate what you folks are about.



Jarlaxle and Yurt were in the same dumbo corner.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Then you choose mob rule and tyranny.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 24, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...





"They" who?


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 24, 2014)

Merchant_of_Meh said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I think it is generalizing on the words of those who feel this way, and of course their are many whom are far beyond the ideology and/or the brainwashing that is being perpetrated and makes use of a biased view that comes from within the so called beat down trenches in life. People need to be careful that the elite of all colors don't play us all for complete fools in the end.  Right now anyone can be played for fools, and that is what I see happening anymore, so yes people need to be careful what or whom they listen to, especially if in a position of poverty that creates the impressions that someone else as a race is always responsible for ones poverty in life, when in most all cases that isn't the case anymore. To continue the blame is what works for some so they won't abandon that concept or usage of such a thing ever or for as long as it works for them anyway.. Uniting would scare the Hell out of those who continue to exploit us all.
> ...



How do you feel about certain people referring to people like you as uncle Tom? Democratic black politicians refer to Justice Clarence Thomas as an uncle Tom, and he still has his job. Why? Is it so called "reverse racism?" Whatever reverse racism is, right? I mean the reverse of racism is no racism at all.

The simple fact is what happened in Ferguson is not common in the US. Based on all statistical facts that anyone can research. However, the MASSIVE NONSTOP HYPE that surrounds these stories makes us think it is happening all over the US on a daily basis.Which, is the goal of certain people, certain politicians, for certain reasons.

We have proven this over and over and again. This is not new either. I have quoted this many times, and I will do it again. You tell me who this refers to in our society today.....

_“There is another class of coloured people who make a business of keeping the troubles, the wrongs and the hardships of the Negro race before the public. Having learned that they are able to make a living out of their troubles, they have grown into the settled habit of advertising their wrongs – partly because they want sympathy and partly because it pays. Some of these people do not want the Negro to lose his grievances, because they do not want to lose their jobs.”  Booker T Washington 1911_

Now, that was in 1911. Today, things (opportunities) could not be more prevalent. Opportunity, after opportunity and it has resulted in a black president, the richest woman in this country being black, a black supreme court judge, a black female secretary of state. No, not like in 1911 when those things would have never existed on a mass scale. No way, and yet Booker T still observed that_. 
_
The simple fact is the race card is too valuable politically for the democrats. Anyone denying that are ignorant, in denial, totally blind, or all three. I would be greatly offended if I were black and I was being patronized on such a mass scale and used.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hello, OP........
> 
> Are the things you repeatedly post in bold supposed to be your direct quotes? You keep saying that black Americans have been asking for those things for decades. Who? When? Please cite the instances of black Americans asking for those things.
> 
> ...



I couldn't care less what you "think".

I'm not spending page after page trying to have a mature discussion with you. I've tried several times before. 

When you can't support a position you take, rather than saying, "hey, you might be right"..you get snarky, and try every dishonest debate tactic that you know, to divert, change the subject or cause a distraction.
When you think you're "losing" you play word games or try to run me around endlessly in circles.

Stick to your one liners and grandstanding for your friends. I'm done with you. Declare "victory, call me names or whatever you like.
Like I said, I couldn't care less.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, OP........
> ...



He actually has the audacity to ask when black people ever asked for anything.

Holy shit.

Liberals are literally impossible to have any kind of constructive conversation with. They keep yapping about having an honest discussion. Oh, the fucking irony and hypocrisy and ignorance of the left is staggering.

The starkey guy is now the dumbest one of all. You ever read his posts?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



I know. Another favorite tactic to cause a distraction and derail a thread is to ask for the definition of every word or ask for the names of anyone involved or the date they ever said anything or it isn't true.

This is an exaggeration for effect, but essentially by his logic, if I can't give the name and date of birth of everyone that died on the Titanic, it didn't happen..  

I'm done with him. Couldn't care less.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Ohhh..you don't like word games? That's interesting.
Why do you resort to them so often, then?
I don't really want an answer because first of all, I know you won't and second I just proved my point anyway.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2014)

Someone wrote, "The simple fact is the race card is too valuable politically for the democrats. Anyone denying that are ignorant, in denial, totally blind, or all three. I would be greatly offended if I were black and I was being patronized on such a mass scale and used."

Horse shit.  Both major parties play racial politics.  The quoted is not black, remember; but a race hater and separator, which violates American values.  Such folks need to step off.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...




You see how the moron disagreed with the post where I stated that liberals patronize blacks? I think he is so fucking stupid, that he disagrees with Booker T Washington's observations. 

He has moved ahead of the rest of the hypocritical morons on the left as the most ignorant poster on here. 

I really do not know an English word that describes how stupid that is. 

Ignoramus? 

Retard? No, that is an insult to retarded people. 

Fucktard? I like that one, even though it not an official word. I think it fits so well though.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2014)

"I know. Another favorite tactic to cause a distraction and derail a thread is to ask for the definition of every word or ask for the names of anyone involved or the date they ever said anything or it isn't true."

Exaggeration for effect is a favorite tactic of race haters and separators.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Someone wrote, "The simple fact is the race card is too valuable politically for the democrats. Anyone denying that are ignorant, in denial, totally blind, or all three. I would be greatly offended if I were black and I was being patronized on such a mass scale and used."
> 
> Horse shit.  Both major parties play racial politics.  The quoted is not black, remember; but a race hater and separator, which violates American values.  Such folks need to step off.



You stupid double talking, hypocritical, ignorant moron.


No offense








LOL, at the stat moron denying that democrats and liberals constantly use the race card. He actually has the audacity to try and convince us that republicans have been using it to the same degree that democrats have. 

WOW!!!!!!

Seriously. How fucking dumb does he think we are?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



Precisely..The Pigford-Vilsack award to any negro ever in the history of the country who tried to grow a tomato plant qualified as being disadvantaged by white racism and deserved some...wait for it....free money from the government...go look up pigford-vilsack.

That's what's called "income redistribution"..Take money from taxpayers who are predominantly white and channel it to negroes. Defacto "reparations"
Same thing for all other "minority" programs..take taxpayers money (predominantly white people) and "redistribute" it to minorities.
obama knows EXACTLY what he's doing...

Ever hear a negro speak against government entitlements?
Right.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2014)

The far right race haters are as dumb as dumb can be.  Rota and Owl are perfect examples of racial dumbos.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> "I know. Another favorite tactic to cause a distraction and derail a thread is to ask for the definition of every word or ask for the names of anyone involved or the date they ever said anything or it isn't true."
> 
> Exaggeration for effect is a favorite tactic of race haters and separators.



overbroad generalization and mischaracterization is a favorite tactic of people who want to avoid being exposed in a position or they can't defend.


----------



## NLT (Aug 24, 2014)

fakey jakey showing his dumbass self again?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> The far right race haters are as dumb as dumb can be.  Rota and Owl are perfect examples of racial dumbos.


"racial dumbos". How old are you, son? 
I notice you won't go anywhere near the actual topic and prefer to sit on the side and act as a cheerleader.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Pigford-Vilsack..go look it up.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Ever hear a negro speak against government entitlements?
> Right.




Do you get a 'tingle' every time you type the  word "negro," loser? Do you and the other girls giggle over using an archaic reference to black people 'because you can'? Is that the kind of thrill you feel safe getting away with, you ridiculous pussy? Of course you'll flap your limp little wrists around and whine that "it's a real term, so I can use it if I want!" like the pissy little coward that you are. You don't have the balls to use the term you want to use, so you play this little game and get your little thrill. You're a fucking joke, and every reasonable person here knows it. 


Just so you know, PUSSY.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> overbroad generalization and mischaracterization is a favorite tactic of people who want to avoid being exposed in a position or they can't defend.




Hypocrite.


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The far right race haters are as dumb as dumb can be.  Rota and Owl are perfect examples of racial dumbos.
> ...



You can always tell when you struck a nerve with those ignorant morons. Just simply state the truth. Then watch them stumble over themselves with their irrational claims. 

LOL. I am still bewildered by the idiot trying to equate the republicans using the race card to the same degree as democrats. 

Hey, you think he is referring to the republicans freeing them from slavery, desegregating the schools or passing the civil rights bill in 1964? 

Or is he claiming the republicans run to these situations in Ferguson and get out in front of the cameras and claim white right wing cops are causing a war on black men in this country and setting up registration tables all around the city in Ferguson and right down next to the funeral home where the gentle giant was being kept?

I cannot tell with those pieces of shit if he equates those things. Is he claiming republicans are over overwhelmingly pro-welfare like the democrats are in order to buy votes? 

You know, the scary thing is, I think he is equating all of those things. Scary, isn't it?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Link?


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh (Aug 24, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> *Sell out...*
> 
> You know that is what you are figured to be by some right ? It's really sad.


Zero fucks given, brah...


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Ever hear a negro speak against government entitlements?
> ...





EDIT:
Hey..I was wondering about your screen name.
I've been to japan and was wondering if the translation I found below is correct?
I know "unko", (roughly translated) means "shit" in japanese and I thought it was weird that you'd use that word as part of a screen name, so I tried to find a translation...I couldn't find anything except this;
Urban Dictionary Unkotare

Unkotare
unkotare \ woon-ko-ta-re \ , noun;

Japanese. Roughly translated as dripping poop. This word is used to describe a pornographic genre commonly known as Scat.

Your screen name means dripping shit?
Weird....
just sayin


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...




Keep 'playing.' Everyone knows what you're doing and why every time you use that term, PUSSY.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Lets face it. They want their 40 acres and a mule. Of course, even if they got that, it would still not be enough.



Oh look, the professor of race relations got some moron to hold his coat for him.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



That might be possible if you had an actual point to prove.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

And who's "they"?  Which black people?  When was the poll conducted that tells racist morons what black folks want.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



My point is that you won't address the topic because you know you wouldn't have a leg to stand on so instead you have spent 2 days trying to change the subject and derailing the thread.
If you disagree with the topic, explain why. It serves no purpose (except to relieve your frustration) to join a thread and play word games, yet not ever address the topic.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> And who's "they"?  Which black people?  When was the poll conducted that tells racist morons what black folks want.



great rebuttal.
name calling and evasive word games.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > And who's "they"?  Which black people?  When was the poll conducted that tells racist morons what black folks want.
> ...


Why can't you answer one simple question?  Who's they?


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



You've spend all your time avoiding questions you don't like.  You can't even define your terms.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Well, you're right, of course but there's no point trying to engage in a discussion with them.
They place more value on being snarky, name calling and grandstanding than they do on acting like a mature adult.
You think they'd insult, talk trash and name call to anyone's face the way they do it here?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



If you feel I have worded the questions wrong then just point it out and answer the question in terms you think are fair.

But you just use this as an excuse to not answer questions that basically force you to admit that you don't give a potters damn about white peoples civil rights. In fact the idea that white people are being given unjust treatment in their own political and criminal justice system is hilarious to you.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> All humans who are blatantly and openly racist deserve to be culled from our species in the most painful of ways.​



Then you need to start with yourself and your fellow libtards, Nazi bitch


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you have no  problem with discrimination against white atheletes?
> ...


But once again;
Why are you OK with obvious discrimination against white athletes?
Why cant whites have organizations similar to the NAACP and la Raza without being labeled racists or white supremacists?
Why are you OK with officer Wilson having his civil rights violated?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Merchant_of_Meh said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



But it is his choice. Voluntary segregation I don't have a problem with. Minorities do it all the time, only white people are prevented by law and libtard harassment to not be allowed to self segregate.

Personally I don't want to segregate by race. I lived in a neighborhood that started getting a bunch of government aid families moved in (section 8?, don't remember now), but the people who lived in the neighborhood stopped the bastards they moved in from ruining our neighborhoods. We monitored those families, and if one looked like a drug pick up point, we called the cops. IF they caused some ruckus on the street we maintained a presence and called the cops watching what the cretins did till the cops got there and out in the street lights so everyone coulkd see who we were and that we were not afraid of them.

WE WON, not the thugs. A lot of good black families with well mannered children lived in our neighborhood and we were glad to have them. About half the families we ran out were white, and by running them out I mean we called the cops on them when they started shit.

When we sold our house a few years later it had good solid gain over the purchase price. The whites that move out in response to blacks moving in are usually panic sales and they lose a lot of equity.

All you have to do to keep you neighborhoods respectable is to talk to your neighbors, find out who is concerned and willing to help the DO SOMETHING. Basing your response on race is a sure losing response.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 24, 2014)

Part of the problem in Ferguson is the shift in demographics. 

39 years ago the racial breakdown was 29% black and the rest were whites and other racial backgrounds. Today Ferguson is almost 70% black. Along with that the crime rate went up and even though the average incomes went up a bit it didn't seem to help much. Seems like there are fewer jobs and more on welfare.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Lets face it. They want their 40 acres and a mule. Of course, even if they got that, it would still not be enough.
> ...



Says the blithering idiot liar.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Part of the problem in Ferguson is the shift in demographics.
> 
> 39 years ago the racial breakdown was 29% black and the rest were whites and other racial backgrounds. Today Ferguson is almost 70% black. Along with that the crime rate went up and even though the average incomes went up a bit it didn't seem to help much. Seems like there are fewer jobs and more on welfare.



Do you think that the people responsible for deliberately running whites out of that community might not also be the same people sponsoring these demonstrations? IS it plausible in your mind that they are black nationalists?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 24, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Part of the problem in Ferguson is the shift in demographics.
> ...


Maybe the same type.

I've heard that Ferguson is a zoo. Kids walk down the middle of the street like they own the place and anyone who tells them to get out of the road is risking an ass-whipping. I believe Michael Brown made the mistake of doing it with a cop.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Part of the problem in Ferguson is the shift in demographics.
> 
> 39 years ago the racial breakdown was 29% black and the rest were whites and other racial backgrounds. Today Ferguson is almost 70% black. Along with that the crime rate went up and even though the average incomes went up a bit it didn't seem to help much. Seems like there are fewer jobs and more on welfare.


Once the black demographic get's up to around 30% it is the beginning of the end of that area.

When the black demographic get's much higher is when white people (the largest section of taxpayers in this country) start to move out due to the disproportionate crime rate.
Businesses follow...the tax base declines and city services begin to falter.

Taxes have to be raised in order to cover the shortfall...triggering more taxpayer and business evacuation.

With a black majority, they then elect black politicians exclusively who then fill all appointed positions they can with more black people...the dysfunction continues..crime increases...taxpayers and business evacuate...etc..rinse and repeat.
When the demographic get's to 70% or so you get detroit...


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Part of the problem in Ferguson is the shift in demographics.
> ...


Hello Detroit.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2014)

Far left and right race haters and baiters deserve nothing more than 'dumbo.'


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I think he acted the way he was taught and did the only thing he knew how to do.
No cracker was going to tell him what to do.
Stupidity and disregard for law have a price.Let it serve as an example to others.
Hopefully he hadn't bred yet.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 24, 2014)

Has the OP provided his direct quotes yet?


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Far left and right race haters and baiters deserve nothing more than 'dumbo.'


Great rebuttal. 
Keep doing the only thing you know how to do when you're frustrated.. Insult someone else.

You'll go far in life that way.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I think he acted the way he was taught to all his (thankfully short) life and did the only thing he knew how to do.
No cracker was going to tell him what to do.
Stupidity and disregard for law have a price.Let it serve as an example to others.
Hopefully he hadn't bred yet.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


 I already did but you're too fucking stupid to understand.  All your questions presuppose that you know what I think.  Have you read your own dim wit questions?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Well here is a black preachers response


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



More lies out of your stupid pie hole.

Why do you have no problem with discrimination against white athletes?
Why do you find white rights groups to be racist when every other ethnic group and race has their own advocacy groups?
Why are you OK with officer Wilsons civil right being violated?
Why cant you answer these questions?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2014)

Blacks and whites and all other good Americans do want TheOwl and Rota and that gang segregated on their own island in the middle of the Indian Ocean.

What a bunch of racist nimrods.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



You seem to believe you have this amazing talent for reading people's minds.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Far left and right race haters and baiters deserve nothing more than 'dumbo.'
> ...



That's all you racial dumbos deserve.

  I have done exceptionally well in the academy, in private business, and in retirement.

We put you guys down in the sixties and we can easily do it again: like laughing at you.

The millennials won't even do that: they will ignore you until the need to jail you.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 24, 2014)

This woman I know keeps complaining about her husband smacking her around. Been going on for years. 

If only she'd stop making him upset! Hell, she could leave and the beatings would stop. But she doesn't. Instead, she expects her husband to stop hitting her. Crazy bitch.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



It is easy to see you are dodging the questions. You are apparently OK with whites losing their civil right incrementally and even seem to relish in the thought.

You are an anti-white racist.

Do you think that there are not whites tracking people like you today, and when the tide has finally turned to their favor like it today in yours, that they wont redress their objections to your racism?

I have no idea how it will happen but I do know that history has cycles of attitudes that swing one way then the other, mostly because people over react and with every triumphal movement there are the cynical ass holes like you who exploit it.

But God is Just and His righteous vengeance is slow but thorough.

I think of that and I laugh.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Blacks and whites and all other good Americans do want TheOwl and Rota and that gang segregated on their own island in the middle of the Indian Ocean.
> 
> What a bunch of racist nimrods.


LMAO..
Which blacks?
Which whites?
Name them.
Who are the good americans?
Name them.
Define "good".
Where do they live and what is their date of birth?
Who are all the members of "that gang"?
Which island?
How big is it?
What is the average annual temperature there?
What is the latitude and longitude of the middle of the indian ocean?
The term "Indian ocean" is racist.
Define "nimrod"

LMMFAO..It's funny when I play the same word games they play...but I'm not here to be amusing..and it just goes against my natural instincts to be honest...but it is funny.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 24, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > All humans who are blatantly and openly racist deserve to be culled from our species in the most painful of ways.​
> ...



Nazi?  Who... *me*?  I am not a Nazi...
​


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks and whites and all other good Americans do want TheOwl and Rota and that gang segregated on their own island in the middle of the Indian Ocean.
> ...



It does? Kudos. Most assholes would never admit that.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> This woman I know keeps complaining about her husband smacking her around. Been going on for years.
> 
> If only she'd stop making him upset! Hell, she could leave and the beatings would stop. But she doesn't. Instead, she expects her husband to stop hitting her. Crazy bitch.



Your stupid analogy does not equate here, idiot.

The cop has been wronged by being framed for racism and an unjustified shooting that was justified.

Your lies are exposed and the public is shocked to see how the popular media is in on it.

Fuck you till you bathe in your tears, bitch.


Rotagilla said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks and whites and all other good Americans do want TheOwl and Rota and that gang segregated on their own island in the middle of the Indian Ocean.
> ...




Yep, send you on wild goose chases to document a well known fact, then they don't bother to read it. They just want to waste your time with Tar Baby tactics.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



You are a PC Nazi, as coined by  Bill Maher.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2014)

The racist nimrods now are running around dropping words on the floor in great numbers as if they mean something other than showing they are stupid.  

The will just become more verbose and stupid in their postings.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Another example of a libtard twisting a comment.

It goes against his natural instincts, to be honest was what he meant, obviously.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

lol, this preacher is pissing a lot of people off, no doubt.  He kind of pisses me off too, because I know he is wrong, but whatever.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 24, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



You idiot. You fucked up your defense. Too funny.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> This woman I know keeps complaining about her husband smacking her around. Been going on for years.
> 
> If only she'd stop making him upset! Hell, she could leave and the beatings would stop. But she doesn't. Instead, she expects her husband to stop hitting her. Crazy bitch.



She should prepare for him the finest steak he's ever had in his life, and then set up a candle lit dinner and enjoy a romantic meal.

Except she should poison the steak and then dissolve his body in acid while singing Ave Maria.​


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



If there is a just God racist morons like you will all burn in Hell for eternity.   What's amazing is how unabashedly ignorant these racist idiots are, as if they were proud of their blatant stupidity.   Maybe they wouldn't look quite so stupid if they didn't constantly employ sweeping generalizations and racist rhetoric.  They are unfortunately constrained by the limits of their so called argument.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

man, this preacher is the black equivalent of a white bigot...but is he wrong on the facts?


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks and whites and all other good Americans do want TheOwl and Rota and that gang segregated on their own island in the middle of the Indian Ocean.
> ...


In other words:  None of your so called arguments stand up to scrutiny.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> man, this preacher is the black equivalent of a white bigot...but is he wrong on the facts?


So then you've found your equivalent.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



I am not using sweeping statements about groups of people, but I am about the law because it is written and fixed for a time. And the law today is unjust toward white people, men and Christians.

And it will change. It will take time, but it will change, and few will bother to listen to liars like you any more.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



If they don't it wasn't YOU that pointed anything out,  liar.


----------



## Mustng (Aug 24, 2014)

Inner city blacks need to get a real life and quit playing the "poor picked on black man" card and contribute to society. Quit being part of the problem and start being part of the solution.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > man, this preacher is the black equivalent of a white bigot...but is he wrong on the facts?
> ...



Did you miss where I said I disagree with the guy?

lol, you have everyone split up into a dichotomy of those who agree with you who you assume are tight and just as rain, and those who oppose you who are evil racist stupid morons.

And so you don't even bother to read a single thing your opponents post, so when you  lie for your good cause, you cant even get your lies straight, because you are ignorant about what people are saying in response to you.

You are an imbecile, a blithering fool and anyone that reads this thread can see you for what you are.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 24, 2014)

Mustng said:


> Inner city blacks need to get a real life and quit playing the "poor picked on black man" card and contribute to society. Quit being part of the problem and start being part of the solution.



I'm sure you meant to say "inner city black people", right?

What percentage of inner city black people are, in fact, making an attempt to be part of the solution? Got a guess?


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



It takes very little effort to derail the so called arguments of racist morons.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

interesting cartoon


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



lol, yeah, in your little nutshell from which you rule the universe, roflmao

You have as of yet not give a single cogent argument or relevant fact about this whole subject.

You wouldn't know how.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Mustng said:
> 
> 
> > Inner city blacks need to get a real life and quit playing the "poor picked on black man" card and contribute to society. Quit being part of the problem and start being part of the solution.
> ...



Whatever it is it doesn't include you.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



It's a wonder you can't persuade more people to your point of view.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > This woman I know keeps complaining about her husband smacking her around. Been going on for years.
> ...


Yeah, just like a Nazi brownshirt would have done it.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Lol, and how do you  know I have not nudged a few folks in the direction I go?

No one does a 180 in real life that isn't a shallow rooted weed anyway.

AllI want to do is learn where I need to, fertilize the ground with exposed libtard bullshit like yours and plant a few truthful seeds.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 24, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Mustng said:
> ...



Say what?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Seh whahhh?

dumbass


----------



## Mustng (Aug 24, 2014)

I said what I said....inner city blacks...okay inner city black people. PUT YOUR HANDS DOWN, PULL UP YOUR PANTS AND GET A JOB!

where is all the gratitude for all the freebies they have gotten  so they can survive.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Hush little child, I'm taking a break for some quiet reflection.  It's Sunday, so I'm praying to God for your salvation right now.  I'm praying God will help you see the err of your ways and inspire you to repent your sins.  Gods love can help you overcome your hateful nature.  Don't resist it, let the Lord be your shepherd.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > This woman I know keeps complaining about her husband smacking her around. Been going on for years.
> ...



PRECISELY.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


Precision is not one of your strong points.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...




Man, you shouldn't lie about God like that, cretin. Believe it or not you will stand in front of Him one day, the Final Judge. And you will piss your loincloth knowing what that judgment will likely be.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 24, 2014)

Mustng said:


> I said what I said....inner city blacks...okay inner city black people. PUT YOUR HANDS DOWN, PULL UP YOUR PANTS AND GET A JOB!
> 
> where is all the gratitude for all the freebies they have gotten  so they can survive.



I asked a question.  Considering all adult inner city blacks.......what percentage of them are well meaning, conscientious, hard working people?  Have you any thoughts about that?


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Repent your sins, God is love and forgiveness.   You can still be saved.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 24, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


----------



## yidnar (Aug 24, 2014)

blacks could not survive in this country without whites ! whites on the other hand would be much better off without blacks around . blacks would be the first to start whining if they were left to themselves .


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

yidnar said:


> blacks could not survive in this country without whites ! whites on the other hand would be much better off without blacks around .


Thank for sharing those deep thoughtful insights.  Based on what I've seen so far I'd be very surprised if some foundation hadn't already offered funding for you to start your own think tank.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Negroes WANT segregation. They've been openly saying they did for 2 weeks in Ferguson.
> 
> Actually they've been advocating for segregation for many years. Why not accommodate them?
> 
> ...



They do have a place like that already....it's called Africa.  They don't want that, they need people to leech off of so they can get their entitlements.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

theHawk said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Negroes WANT segregation. They've been openly saying they did for 2 weeks in Ferguson.
> ...



but the level of dysfunction and the drain on our resources required to keep them pacified has crippled this nation.
If we don't separate voluntarily and peacefully soon, we will by force in the future.
Think "Balkans".


----------



## bravoactual (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Negroes WANT segregation. They've been openly saying they did for 2 weeks in Ferguson.
> 
> Actually they've been advocating for segregation for many years. Why not accommodate them?
> 
> ...



And thank you for playing "*I am a racist*".

Negros....really?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Black folks sure are lucky to have people like this guy to tell them what they want.


But they have pretty much been telling us that for a long time.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 24, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I'll have to ask him the name of that program, so stay tuned for it or if anyone else knows about it please help me out with the linking to it.. Thanks


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2014)

Somebody stupidly wrote "You are an anti-white racist."

Jim, Americans of all races know that your desire to go back to the 1950s and 1960s is anti-American for today and the future.

You will die someday, nobody will remember folks like you, and America will move on.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2014)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



How surprised you will be when God tells you, "Jimbo, the joke is you.  You were warned but you knew better."


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

bravoactual said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Negroes WANT segregation. They've been openly saying they did for 2 weeks in Ferguson.
> ...



Yes. Negroes.
What's the problem?

Can you address these points now that you're done trying to cause a distraction?

_They don't want white cops to patrol in their "neighborhoods. White cops are too "racist".

They want white prosecutors replaced by "blacks" to handle cases that include them. White prosecutors are too "racist".

They don't want white judges to hear cases that have "black" defendants. White judges are too "racist"

They don't want white legislators representing their districts. White legislators are too "racist".
They've rejected white leadership, laws and values en masse ...they want everyone in any official capacity to be "black".

They don't want to work for white people because they are held back in promotions and salaries....White employers are too "racist".

They don't want their children taught by white teachers. White teachers are too "racist"._


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2014)

What a bunch of bull shite, Rota.

Who are "they"?  Names, groups, schools, statistics, surveys, sonny: not your hatred.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> What a bunch of bull shite, Rota.
> 
> Who are "they"?  Names, groups, schools, statistics, surveys, sonny: not your hatred.


hahahahahahaha...lmao..

around and around you go..chase your tail. I'm not playing.
You can put a little red x by every one of my posts LMAO..I couldn't care less.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

theHawk said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Negroes WANT segregation. They've been openly saying they did for 2 weeks in Ferguson.
> ...



Another scholar weighs in with profound insights.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Black folks sure are lucky to have people like this guy to tell them what they want.
> ...



Have you ever in your life said anything that made any sense to anyone? Or do you just say stupid shit all the time?


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> This woman I know keeps complaining about her husband smacking her around. Been going on for years.
> 
> If only she'd stop making him upset! Hell, *she could leave and the beatings would stop*. But she doesn't. Instead, she expects her husband to stop hitting her. Crazy bitch.


So in your scenario placed in the context of this thread, couldn't it also be said that Africans could have went back to Africa also, but they decided to stay where as in their minds or opinions they would still be abused for centuries to come, but decided to stay anyway ? What would you call them in the situation ? I guess your scenario had a message in there in which you were trying to parallel with this thread when wrote that. Now she as with them made the choice that things would get better over time, and for them they had gotten better or even great, but for her maybe not so much.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



This kind of thinking is the unfortunate result of rereading the Turner Diaries too many times.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

bravoactual said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Negroes WANT segregation. They've been openly saying they did for 2 weeks in Ferguson.
> ...



And when he says "they want.....blah, blah, blah" ,  his conclusions about what the majority of black folks want are obviously based on his extensive research backed up by his own thorough polling of a representative cross section .  All very scientific I assure you.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 24, 2014)

Mustng said:


> Inner city blacks need to get a real life and quit playing the "poor picked on black man" card and contribute to society. Quit being part of the problem and start being part of the solution.


I do think it takes all teams playing fairly for things to work the way they should work. We address such things all the time here, and some just have to catch up.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



What are you talking about? Look at Portland, Seattle, North Dakota, Vermont, Maine, etc. Look at President Clinton's town, 0.94% black. How people live shows their support.

I'll bet that you're a supporter too. All you're doing is buying a seat at the liberal Reputational Poker Game where all the chips are free and you're betting big with free money by shooting off your mouth. What you're not doing is searching out a school which is 90% minority and then sending your own kids there. You don't value diverstiy because you don't try to give your kids the benefit of diversity. You're a coward because you don't live true to what you preach.


----------



## Kondor3 (Aug 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Black folks sure are lucky to have people like this guy to tell them what they want.
> ...


Wasn't that why Liberia is on the map today?


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



I have no idea what this mindless scree of nonsense means.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> I have no idea what this mindless scree of nonsense means.



There you go, confirming the stereotype of liberals being ignorant.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 24, 2014)

If blacks are treated unfairly because of their violent nature. I say segregation maybe the way to go. Fargason wants the police force to be far more black and this tells me that blacks want segregation!


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOTE="beagle9 said:
> ...



I just need to get you to give me some consideration eh ?  Wow aren't you the great one that is stuck on yourself.. LOL.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 24, 2014)

We suppose to be happy about rioting, looting and attacking police officers. Let's send the presidents fucking advisers to praise the little bastard.

IF this is what these people support. I support Separation!


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> If blacks are treated unfairly because of their violent nature. I say segregation maybe the way to go. Fargason wants the police force to be far more black and this tells me that blacks want segregation!


I heard these things on NPR, so I don't know why some are acting as if they didn't know about these ramblings and such. True it may not represent the majority in the country who are black, but it definitely might represent the majority of the black communities, and their biased opinions down in Ferguson now. Will it last or will they come around finally ? .


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 24, 2014)

I love how liberals.....deny they patronize black people, and how they have no clue that patronizing black people is racism. 

Hell, they still have no clue how democrats have propagated the race card for political expediency and that the average moron left wing loon is nothing more than political pawns. 

Meanwhile they totally ignore how EVERY FUCKING LEFT WING NEWS SOURCE TOTALLY IGNORES THE WHITE UNARMED MAN SHOT AND KILLED BY A BLACK COP. 

The liberals in here know about it, cause I continue to remind them. Yet, in their stubborn blatant hypocritical manner, they shluff it off and it some how just GOES AWAY. 

Well fuck you left wing, you dumb left wing sock puppets. I will remind you again, that a white young man (20 years old) was shot by a black cop and he was UNARMED. 

Notice, I am not blaming the  cop. I have not jumped to conclusions. I just stated the facts. No riots, certainly no fucking hype, and no looting. No Sharpton, no CNN so therefore no fruitcake Anderson Cooper, and no MSNBC. 

While you deny that the democrats use all of you like the simple tools you are, let me laugh at your double talking bullshit again please. You stupid demented sock puppet hypocrites. 

Oh, and get ready for me to remind you of this over and over and over and over again. Just to fucking kick you in your little metaphorical mental balls.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea what this mindless scree of nonsense means.
> ...


Begs the question:  Can these racist morons possibly be more stupid than they are right now?   I don't think it's possible, but I've wrong about things like that before.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

There is virtually no one anywhere in America who actually believes that separating and segregating the races is a workable solution for anything.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


Who are you talking to, as I see your eyes looking up in your pic, and I hear what your saying, but who are you telling it too ? LOL Are you having a conversation with yourself ? Just don't start answering yourself and you will be alright. LOL


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> There is virtually no one anywhere in America who actually believes that separating and segregating the races is a workable solution for anything.



Why did the Clintons move to a town with only a 0.94% black representation? 

Why does white flight persist?

Why don't you send your own kids to a 90% minority school?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Why deny this ?
We hear the message all the time, maybe it's a white thing that goes over everyone else's head.

It's all through our society, from politics, to the law, to sports, on and on.

Give you an example, and there are many. Some years back, in the '90's ESPN had a show on their network:
"Black College Sports Today". It was hosted by a couple of black guys, and they had field reporters that were all black.
The show dealt with historically black colleges, and their sports teams. Now as we all know, blacks make up the majority of ALL college players in the two major sports that garner nearly all the media's attention, that is of course football and basketball.
Why they couldn't have simply blended in these black college teams with the regular programming when they discuss and analyze all other teams escapes me. I realize these schools do not make up the Division 1 class of sports teams, but a lot of other non-historically black college schools are in the same boat, and seems to me they should have just been all part of the same kind of programming.
Instead, the historically black college sports, got their own special programming.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> There is virtually no one anywhere in America who actually believes that separating and segregating the races is a workable solution for anything.


Umm you forgot about Louis Farrakhan, but he may have abandoned that thought process back in the eighties or early 90's..


----------



## LoneLaugher (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> There is virtually no one anywhere in America who actually believes that separating and segregating the races is a workable solution for anything.



There must be. The OP says he has direct quotes. You must have missed them as well.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

Matthew said:


> If blacks are treated unfairly because of their violent nature. I say segregation maybe the way to go. Fargason wants the police force to be far more black and this tells me that blacks want segregation!



They also want the white prosecutor off the case.

Anyone who says they have never heard negroes complain about white teachers, white legislators, white judges, white employers,....etc...being too racist, is a liar. They make sure we hear abut it every day.
Negroes have complained about "white racists" holding them back for 300 years.

Negroes think all their business should only be handled by other negroes because white people are too racist.
Well, I agree..

Let them have a black nation. Set aside an area and evacuate the taxpayers and let the blacks run their new africa however they want. 

No interference at all from us evil, murderous, racist, bigoted, redneck, biased, intolerant, xenophobic, prejudiced, hateful, discriminatory, savage, whites.

No more racial friction. 

You'd think they'd jump at the chance to get away from us since we're so evil.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > There is virtually no one anywhere in America who actually believes that separating and segregating the races is a workable solution for anything.
> ...



Well then perhaps you can explain exactly what those workable solutions look like.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 24, 2014)

If that is what they want, give them detroit. Native Americans have reservations...why not give the Blacks a city they already claim and destroyed? Oh, and Youngstown Ohio. Throw that one in for good measure. Maybe some parts of Louisiana.

Now all they have to do is work to make it so. They can police themselves, school themselves, give medical attention, etc. Just like NA's.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > There is virtually no one anywhere in America who actually believes that separating and segregating the races is a workable solution for anything.
> ...


There are scores of black leaders who have/do. From marcus garvey and booker t washington to malcolm x.... and even abraham lincoln thought it was a great idea....

What? it would be too hard? LMAO..we built this country from wilderness...we went to the moon 6 times, That was pretty "hard", too.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > There is virtually no one anywhere in America who actually believes that separating and segregating the races is a workable solution for anything.
> ...



I mean real people, not political caricatures.  Can you think of anyone who's been able to muster any significant political support for the idea of segregation?  Or are they all marginal characters like the racists morons on this thread?


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



No doubt you can sense the groundswell of support for stupid ideas.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Maybe some parts of Louisiana.



Waitadamnminute, now!


LMAO..If that's what it would take, then they can have the whole state. I'd move tomorrow.
Small price to pay for ending "racism" and racial violence.

I can't understand why, when there's a surefire way to end white oppression of blacks permanently, people are against it.
The indoctrination is strong, I suppose.

Either way it will happen eventually...peacefully would be my preference, though....


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



That proposition is as dead as a doornail today because there are less painful alternatives available.

The fact that your life tomorrow will be more pleasant if you choose not to submit to surgery for your cancer is indisputable - surgery is painful and avoiding surgery means that you can live another day without pain. Meanwhile the cancer is growing and metastasizing within you.

The right decision doesn't always coincide with the best decision or the wisest decision or the easiest decision.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

I'd love to hear the racist moron vision for exactly how segregation and separation would work.  I'd be very interested in the specific details of how this half wit theory would be implemented.  I can hardly wait to hear it.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Your metaphors serve as an accurate reflection of your somewhat modest intellectual endowment.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

Details and specifics evidently elude the new Confederacy.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Details and specifics evidently elude the new Confederacy.



They've already been provided dude. Go back and read them.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Details and specifics evidently elude the new Confederacy.
> ...


Feel free to point out the operative phrase.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



Use your super intellect to find them.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...


Do you mean to say your dull witted anecdotes won't provide the necessary information?  That certainly is surprising.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

I could wait forever for those kind of details because their thinking doesn't take them that far.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...



Having that kind of conversation has to be at least as interesting as anything I've encountered here.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> I could wait forever for those kind of details because their thinking doesn't take them that far.



Why are you waiting? Did I, or anyone else, declare that we were going to search out the answers for you? You don't read too well, do you boy? I told you that I already answered your question. Go back through the 500 comments and you'll find your answer.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


You mean the racist down there in Ferguson, whom give hope to racist all over the nation because they may have jumped the gun so to speak ? I say let the case work itself out properly, then we will all know the truth hopefully.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 24, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...


Must be interesting or you would have been long gone by now don't you think ?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 24, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> You mean the racist down there in Ferguson, whom [sic] give hope to racist all over the nation...




"Who"


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > I could wait forever for those kind of details because their thinking doesn't take them that far.
> ...



And I thought you racist dickheads couldn't look any more stupid than you did already......looks like I lost another bet.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...





beagle9 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



I don't know anyone in Ferguson, and neither do you.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



It's cheap entertainment, sort of like watching Jerry Springer or Maury Povich.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 24, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


We may never know.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 25, 2014)

Matthew said:


> We suppose to be happy about rioting, looting and attacking police officers. Let's send the presidents fucking advisers to praise the little bastard.
> 
> IF this is what these people support. I support Separation!


You should feel free to separate yourself.   What's stopping you?  There are plenty of right wing militia compounds where you can feel safe. You guys can all hang around in the woods together butt fucking each other and spewing racist shit to your hearts content......separate and self determined.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 25, 2014)

Separation will occur eventually.
Peacefully would be better but it will happen either way..and when it does, it will make the balkans look like kids on a playground.

This nation will collapse, a period of violence will ensue, eventually the country will be partitioned to stop the violence and a period of reconstruction will begin.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 25, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Separation will occur eventually.
> Peacefully would be better but it will happen either way..and when it does, it will make the balkans look like kids on a playground.
> 
> This nation will collapse, a period of violence will ensue, eventually the country will be partitioned to stop the violence and a period of reconstruction will begin.



Just keep repeating the same thing over and over and maybe it will come true.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 25, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Separation will occur eventually.
> ...



Not a student of history, I see.
Keep telling yourself that everything is fine and america is eternal and people you don't agree with are ignorant, backward rednecks...
See ya in the field.


----------



## Tank (Aug 25, 2014)

Blacks will never segregate.

Life is way better with whitey taken care of them.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 25, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> Discombobulated said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...



Your superficial knowledge of history is nothing short of laughable.   Your imagined historic inevitabilities being particularly amusing, as if the course of history was a force of nature rather than being determined by human decisions.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 25, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > Discombobulated said:
> ...



I never said anything about forces of nature, did I? You made that up.
Everything I mentioned was things that will be determined by human decisions.

The past is prologue.


See ya in the field.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2014)

In terms of racial violence, we well segregate such criminals from main society in prison.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2014)

"See ya in the field."  The only field in terms of the OP is prison for violent offenders of any race.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 25, 2014)

Jimmy Carter campaigned on this back in 1976.......his moment of brilliance. In fact, I voted for the guy back the exactly because of this. Segregation of cultures is a no-brainer.........the multiculturalists are mental case bubble dwellers.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 25, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Jimmy Carter campaigned on this back in 1976.......his moment of brilliance. In fact, I voted for the guy back the exactly because of this. Segregation of cultures is a no-brainer.........the multiculturalists are mental case bubble dwellers.



No brainer would certainly be an appropriate description of your thought process.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> "See ya in the field."  The only field in terms of the OP is prison for violent offenders of any race.



You don't understand the term.That's ok. All the better.


----------



## Discombobulated (Aug 25, 2014)

Tank said:


> Blacks will never segregate.
> 
> Life is way better with whitey taken care of them.



I wonder why all the racist dickheads don't just segregate themselves?   What's stopping them?  It's not as though anyone would miss them.


----------



## Tank (Aug 25, 2014)

It's against the law for white folks to segregate themselves


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 25, 2014)

Tank said:


> It's against the law for white folks to segregate themselves



People are growing tired of the plague of black crime in this nation.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 25, 2014)

Discombobulated said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks will never segregate.
> ...



President Clinton moved to Chappaqua where only 0.94% of the population is black. You're right, no one misses him.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2014)

Matthew said:


> We suppose to be happy about rioting, looting and attacking police officers. Let's send the presidents fucking advisers to praise the little bastard.
> 
> IF this is what these people support. I support Separation!


I agree we need to separate haters like you and those from the other ethnic and racial communities, segregate you all from us on a deserted island, and let you fight it out.


Rotagilla said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > "See ya in the field."  The only field in terms of the OP is prison for violent offenders of any race.
> ...



Understand the term perfectly.  There will be no race war, no political war, only LEO actions in taking care of racial violence by anyone.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 25, 2014)

beagle9 said:


> You mean the racist down there in Ferguson, whom give hope to racist all over the nation...







Unkotare said:


> "Who"



The black whitey hating racist, that's who... I mean what's with this rioting, violence, and looting before the wheels of justice got to turning properly anyway ?  Is it an excuse to show some anger against whitey in which* they want to blame aside from an event like this anyway ?* Is it just like an alky does when needing an excuse to get drunk, so they find an excuse in order to do so ?  Their are those whom seek an excuse to commit such acts in the name of an event or situation that happens, and in this case it is a case where whitey was involved. So because whitey is always a suspect in their minds or a perpetrator in their minds, then the excuse is well justified even if it wasn't justified until a further notice..

One thing we do have here in this nation, and that is the freedom to choose your path in life, and if you choose wrong then we as a nation of law abiding citizens who remain in the majority have laws that will properly deal with that type of wrong in life also, and especially if it is a wrong that is against the law or laws of this nation.  *They *= those who think, act or use excuses in this way. Others are not included unless they put the cart before the horse also, and go about destroying, looting, committing violence and so on when they don't even know what happened completely..


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You were that 20 year old spec ed kid in high school, beagle9.
> ...



You're projecting again, child!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 25, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> You see how the moron disagreed with the post where I stated that liberals patronize blacks? I think he is so fucking stupid, that he disagrees with Booker T Washington's observations.
> 
> He has moved ahead of the rest of the hypocritical morons on the left as the most ignorant poster on here.
> 
> ...



Ignoranus.

Describes someone who is both stupid, AND an asshole!


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Since blacks for centuries were prohibited from interacting at a positive level with white European culture, other than being racially abused, none of the far right white racists comments here are anything more than bullshit.
> ...



Surely, blacks are in control of their lives.  That's why black unemployment is so high, black single-parent household numbers are so high, blacks on public assistance are so high, blacks in prison are so high.  C'mon, change has to come from within the community and they just don't seem that determined to change, do they?  Too many (not all) are nothing more than liberal plantation dwellers.  Let's stop providing "free" stuff...let 'em "root hog, or die".  Guaranteed, they'll develop a healthy self-interest that includes _earning_ their living.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



Just an observation, but communities where blacks have concentrated here seem to fit the same description.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Aug 25, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> He floats like a butterfly and stings like a bee.


That is rather racist, isn't it?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> You're projecting again, child!



Says the child.   I see a far right defending another far righty.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2014)

Racists, white and black and brown and yellow, listen up: change for the better, or the good Americans will make you cry.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> He actually has the audacity to ask when black people ever asked for anything.
> 
> Holy shit.
> 
> ...



You mean I don't put up with cracker thinking like yours.  Keep that shit out of the GOP.  We have no room for it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> I know. Another favorite tactic to cause a distraction and derail a thread is to ask for the definition of every word or ask for the names of anyone involved or the date they ever said anything or it isn't true.
> 
> This is an exaggeration for effect, but essentially by his logic, if I can't give the name and date of birth of everyone that died on the Titanic, it didn't happen..
> 
> I'm done with him. Couldn't care less.



You are describing Yurt and Jarlaxle and NLT, not stat.


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 25, 2014)

There are at least two segregationists in this thread, that think they can start up a independent, xenophobic black nation in the current borders of the USA, and not break the US constitution. So nothing surprises me anymore in this thread really. Haven't asked my boyfriend yet, but pretty sure he would think running away from the problem and dividing the hell out of America like Malcolm X or the Nation of Islam suggested, is not the way to go.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 25, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> There are at least two segregationists in this thread, that think they can start up a independent, xenophobic black nation in the current borders of the USA, and not break the US constitution. So nothing surprises me anymore in this thread really. Haven't asked my boyfriend yet, but pretty sure he would think running away from the problem and dividing the hell out of America like Malcolm X or the Nation of Islam suggested, is not the way to go.



What did the Catalans just try to do? What are the Flemish trying to do? What are the Scots trying to do? What did the Czechs and the Slovaks do?


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 25, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > There are at least two segregationists in this thread, that think they can start up a independent, xenophobic black nation in the current borders of the USA, and not break the US constitution. So nothing surprises me anymore in this thread really. Haven't asked my boyfriend yet, but pretty sure he would think running away from the problem and dividing the hell out of America like Malcolm X or the Nation of Islam suggested, is not the way to go.
> ...


Those are groups that have already existed as a independent nation, or been independent at some stage or another.

There is no historical precedent that allows a state or group to break off from the United States and form their own independent nation without conducting insurrection (or otherwise a treasonous act) against the United States and the government.

Of course Ron Paul can claim states can break away without basically committing treason and an act of rebellion against the United States, but sure if Texas or any other state tried it the tanks would be in the streets in no time. Just as the United States government went to war to stop the southern states going their own way, when they tried to break away.

But this is worse than that, because you are talking about a state that doesn't even exist, and has never existed within US borders at any stage, prior or during the establishment of the United States. So actual right to do this, by dividing an area of the US and founding a new nation is basically non-existent, even more so than the 'right of a state to secede' is non-existent.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 25, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...



There was no precedent for Roe v. Wade. There was no precedent for Affirmative Action. There was no precedent for violations of the right to free association. There was no precedent in the Constitution for welfare redistribution. Should we roll back everything that exists in America which arose when there was no precedent for its creation?


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 25, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...


Actually there was, in the sense that was legal to have Roe vs Wade, Affirmative Action, use the Supreme Court and so on. It is not legal to break off from the United States and found your own nation from its borders, and also isn't constitutional to have segregation. What you are suggesting is a roll back, because you would have to change the constitution by putting an amendment in that makes segregation legal.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 25, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> Actually there was, in the sense that was legal to have Roe vs Wade, Affirmative Action, use the Supreme Court and so on. It is not legal to break off from the United States and found your own nation from its borders, and also isn't constitutional to have segregation. What you are suggesting is a roll back, because you would have to change the constitution by putting an amendment in that makes segregation legal.



Your argument boils down to this: Abortion was illegal until the Supreme Court declared it to be legal. Secession is illegal. Well, other countries have dealt with secession in modern times. They find it legal. Canada was prepared to break up and put the question to their Supreme Court and a specific pathway was established.

The era of the Civil War has passed. The ties that bind us together as people have been frayed to mere strands by liberals. You argue that the moment a Somalian steps foot into the US, via legal immigration, that he and I have a bond to each other. We are countrymen. That's a fiction. That bond used to exist in the US but it's been severely weakened by the idiocy that liberals so love - multiculturalism - multiple cultures coinhabiting the same geographic space and governed by one set of laws. Following one set of laws doesn't form bonds of community. All ships on the sea follow Admiralty Laws but no one thinks that the crew on an American flagged vessel shares the same values as the crew on a Liberian flagged vessel.

This ultimately comes down to one question - what are YOU willing to do to stop ME? Are you going to take up arms, put your own life at risk, arrive at a battlefield and shoot it out with me? Multiply by X million. Will you bomb my cities, burn them down like Atlanta in order to keep the Union intact? Or are those days past us now?


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 25, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually there was, in the sense that was legal to have Roe vs Wade, Affirmative Action, use the Supreme Court and so on. It is not legal to break off from the United States and found your own nation from its borders, and also isn't constitutional to have segregation. What you are suggesting is a roll back, because you would have to change the constitution by putting an amendment in that makes segregation legal.
> ...





> Your argument boils down to this: Abortion was illegal until the Supreme Court declared it to be legal. Secession is illegal. Well, other countries have dealt with secession in modern times. They find it legal. Canada was prepared to break up and put the question to their Supreme Court and a specific pathway was established.


 No it doesn't, it boils down to Supreme Court rulings determining that segregation is unconstitutional, and currently based on on the constitution and past behavior and conduct of the US government, it has been proven illegal to secede. You can't ignore the civil war as it happened, and precedents were set when the US government went to war with the Confederacy. It would have been different if the US government had accepted the Confederacy as an independent nation, but it didn't.

I don't argue multiculturalism is perfect, but just because a system has flaws doesn't mean its polar opposite is better. Some Somalians might really find it difficult, and not like America or fit in, but most would build a life here and become a part of the community. The problem with a multi-cultural system stems from uncontrolled immigration, lack of financial support and aid programs for the poorest members of society, and overall economic woes - and of course the fact that extremists come hand and hand with freedom of speech and expression.

But without multi-culturalism, you have a divided community, with one dominant ethnic group that has all the rights in a nation while others have second-class rights.The best case of a society that claims to be multi-cultural but actively discriminates against its citizens based on race, is Malaysia by treating non-malay ethnicities and Christians as second class citizens due to the Islamic beliefs of the Malay population and so on. That is ultimately what would happen if the world gave up on 'multi-culturalism', as there is literally no way to have a nation without a certain ethnic group without conducting ethnic cleansing or genocide - if you don't at least allow the people that aren't of that ethnic group to remain.

To answer your final question, yes I would (would need to learn to use a gun first though) - if any group decided it would just unilaterally secede without the approval of the Supreme Court and the US government. Just like I would if any state seceded without getting the approval of the Supreme Court, which would have to declare secession as constitutional, and then be supported in that judgement by the rest of the US government.

Basically you would have to fight the US military, and yes cities might be bombed by them, it is always a possibility, part of me wonders if militarization of the police isn't part of wider fears of rebellion or insurgency by groups in the United States, but that is for another thread.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 25, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...



Since the time of the Civil War other nations could have followed the path of fighting a people who wanted to go their own way but they've all chosen to find a peaceful way to go about it. Canada too said that Quebec separation was illegal so they sent the issue to their Supreme Court and they got rules back.

If people want to go there's little sense in imprisoning them in a country that they don't want to be a part of. You keep focusing on historical legal precedents but laws only apply to those who are willing to follow them and can't resist state violence. There's nothing magical about SC precedents if people want to violate them and are willing to risk it all to do so. Look at women who wanted abortions before they were legal, did the law stop them from getting abortions?

With respect to multiculturalism - yes, the opposite is better for that's how deeper ties to the community are formed.  Liberals have a habit of pointing to the Nordic countries as good examples of how societies should be structured. Those Nordic countries used to be very homogeneous and those tight and deep bonds created what liberals like in society - high sharing.


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 26, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Rikurzhen said:
> ...


If they want to risk it they can, but I wouldn't advise it. If a secessionist group got a decision that said it was constitutional for them to break away, and got the approval from the US government. Then I wouldn't stop that happening, in fact I would be apathetic about the whole thing. But till they do, it isn't legal.

The Nordic countries are multi-cultural and have a policy of controlled immigration, and they didn't make a lot of the mistakes other countries in Europe have made. It is a lot harder for somewhere like the United States, where it is very difficult to control the border. If the US was separated from unstable and economically poor countries the way the Nordic countries are by thousands of miles of ocean basically, then multi-culturalism would be an overwhelming success in America.

Unfortunately America has very little in the way of border security. It has millions of people within its borders without citizenship or papers, and no way to limit those coming in from Mexico and so on - so there is a big problem with multi-culturalism as you have a large number of people in society under the radar without the education and government aid that full citizenship or papers would bring. Then there is the issue of refugees, who arrive with very little in the way of education or from war zones, and because of the economic crisis and unemployment problems don't find work and ghettoize, turn to crime, or turn to extremist groups (though this a bigger problem in France than the US for sure).

Not trying to say your arguments aren't good ones in many respects, but I have put forward why I can't agree with them.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Aug 26, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> Unfortunately America has very little in the way of border security. It has millions of people within its borders without citizenship or papers, and no way to limit those coming in from Mexico and so on - so there is a big problem with multi-culturalism as you have a large number of people in society under the radar without the education and government aid that full citizenship or papers would bring. Then there is the issue of refugees, who arrive with very little in the way of education or from war zones, and because of the economic crisis and unemployment problems don't find work and ghettoize, turn to crime, or turn to extremist groups (though this a bigger problem in France than the US for sure).
> 
> Not trying to say your arguments aren't good ones in many respects, but I have put forward why I can't agree with them.



Look, the situation that you point to in the US is not some force of nature. "Man, why does Lake Michigan have to be right here, blocking the growth of Chicago, of well, too bad we can't just move it, so I suppose we'll have to learn to live with it."

America used to do a pretty good job of deporting people, even with stone-age technology of the '50s.

Operation Wetback:

Operation Wetback was a system of tactical control and cooperation within the U.S. Border Patrol and alongside the Mexican government.[30] Planning between the INS led by Gen. Joseph Swing and the Mexican government began in early 1954 while the program was formally announced in May 1954.[31] On May 17th, 1954 command teams of 12 Border Patrol agents, buses, planes, and temporary processing stations began locating, processing, and deporting Mexicans that had illegally entered the United States. 750 immigration and border patrol officers and investigators, 300 jeeps, cars and buses, and 7 airplanes were allocated for the operation.[32] Teams were focused on quick processing and deportation, as planes were able to coordinate ground efforts more quickly and increase mobility. [33] Those deported were handed off to Mexican officials, who in turn deported them into central Mexico where there were many labor opportunities.[34] While the operation would include the cities of Los Angeles, San Francisco, and Chicago, its main targets were border areas in Texas and California. [35] *Overall, there were 1,078,168 apprehensions made in the first year of Operation Wetback, with 170,000 being captured from May to July 1954*​With today's technology, there's no hiding anymore, anywhere. We can deport 20 million people with ease. Then we can stop legal immigration. These are not forces of nature, they are policy CHOICES.

All we need is for people willing to be big meanies and deport illegal infiltrators. We got into this mess because of CHOICES, for forces of nature, and we can fix some of the damage by making different CHOICES.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 26, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Racists, white and black and brown and yellow, listen up: change for the better, or the good Americans will make you cry.


Agitator !!!


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 26, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> There are at least two segregationists in this thread, that think they can start up a independent, xenophobic black nation in the current borders of the USA, and not break the US constitution. So nothing surprises me anymore in this thread really. Haven't asked my boyfriend yet, but pretty sure he would think running away from the problem and dividing the hell out of America like Malcolm X or the Nation of Islam suggested, is not the way to go.



bias noted...Disregard the reasons given and make up your own...and then toss in some snark and a couple of obligatory insults...I suppose you think you're really clever. 
I hope you get a heavy dose of  black "diversity" and "multiculturalism" up close and personal real soon.

What is the black/white demographic where you live? Just curious.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 26, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> What is the black/white demographic where you live? Just curious.




Another diversion...


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't think I am more intelligent than anyone else, as segregation was a terrible idea and doesn't require much to discredit. 


> What is the black/white demographic where you live? Just curious.





> The racial makeup of the community was 45.7% Caucasian, 27.8% Black American, 0.6% Indian American, 7.9%Asian, 0.1% Pacific Islander, 13.2% from other races, and 4.8% from two or more races. Hispanic or Latino people of any race consist of 26.3% of the population.


 Basically a good mix of demographics, and many people where I live are African American. About once there was a crazy preacher in the area, but otherwise a fairly quiet community with a fun atmosphere in town.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 26, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> I don't think I am more intelligent than anyone else, as segregation was a terrible idea and doesn't require much to discredit.
> 
> 
> > What is the black/white demographic where you live? Just curious.
> ...



I'm not sure what your comment about intelligence is supposed to mean.

Those are interesting numbers. What is the breakdown of crime stats there? That 27.8 % black is approaching the tipping point where dysfunction begins overwhelming the community

Which demographic commits the most crime?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 26, 2014)

Distraction, distraction...


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 26, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I am more intelligent than anyone else, as segregation was a terrible idea and doesn't require much to discredit.
> ...


That anyone who went to elementary school could work out, that simply dividing racists and those that discriminate from those who don't, won't make it go away. Take white people and put them in a white nation, and put black people in a black nation. The problem will still exist, and some of those in each nation would still be racist and still discriminate, so you are back at square one.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 26, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...




Yes..that's nice...in other words I'm right about blacks committing the most crimes in your area but...naturally..it's all white people's fault...
Impeccable logic there..


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 26, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Rotagilla said:
> ...


 I haven't looked at the crime stats in the area, wouldn't be any worse than the rest of the DC - Maryland area.


----------



## Rotagilla (Aug 26, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...



I can find them quite easily..but we both know what they would show, don't we?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > You're projecting again, child!
> ...



Jarlaxle, that wanker, is right there in their circle jerk.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 26, 2014)

More projection.  *Seek professional help, boy!*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2014)

Jerk, Jarl, jerk, be nice to your boyos.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 27, 2014)

Are you stoned AGAIN, boy?  What drugs would I need to take to understand that babble?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2014)

Jarl the Wanker is being a Canker to his boyos.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 28, 2014)

More word salad from the escaped mental patient...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 28, 2014)

Yup, Jarl, you are looking in the mirror again.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hmmm that's weird..


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes..."weird" is the MILDEST thing that can be said about Jakethefake!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 29, 2014)

And the far right reactionaries run in circles.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 29, 2014)

Attention everyone: you can find Fakey's picture in a dictionary, under "projection".


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 29, 2014)

On NPR they are still running stories as if Mike Brown was this innocent guy that got gunned down by a police officer in cold blood, but why do they do that until the facts are all known, and the case goes to court finally ? They also had this one young man saying that he was from another area where there was an unarmed man that was shot in the back while laying on a train station floor after being subdued. He said that the cop was found guilty in the case, but only served a year for it. I remembered this also, and I think he should have gotten way more than that (IMHO), and especially if he was found guilty in the case. OK, so I say that we definitely have a problem with judges in this country, where as what kind of messages are they constantly sending in this nation, and especially with the types of sentencing and rulings in which they have been giving through out this country for quite a long while now ? It is deep what has been going on, but each case has it's circumstances that are different than the others, and we should take each case as they come in as different than the other, yet all depending on the circumstances of the cases as is reviewed. The protesting ought to be at the court house steps, because I think this is where justice has been failing this nation for quite sometime now. Federal Judges and local or state judges have lost their minds I think anymore.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 29, 2014)

What we do know is (1) MB hit the officer and hurt him seriously, (2) we don't for a fact know if the officer had touched MB before that event, and if so, to what extent, (3) MB ran away and stopped when told do, (4) turned around, taunted the cop, and charged him, and (5) it is not known if his hands were up and or he was taunting the officer.

In the context of the above, if I was the officer and got to five above, I would have shot for middle mass.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 29, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> What we do know is (1) MB hit the officer and hurt him seriously, (2) we don't for a fact know if the officer had touched MB before that event, and if so, to what extent, (3) MB ran away and stopped when told do, (4) turned around, taunted the cop, and charged him, and (5) it is not known if his hands were up and or he was taunting the officer.
> 
> In the context of the above, if I was the officer and got to five above, I would have shot for middle mass.


If a man is charging you with his head tilted down, then he becomes a smaller target to go after middle mass, and this is usually found within the rushing and/or charging of anyone or be it towards the officer by the individual, and so the areas in which the bullets supposedly landed makes sense to me. It appears maybe that he was trying to stop him when shooting him in the arm a few times, but when that didn't work it was shoot to kill after that I guess. His hands must have been down according to the entry wounds and autopsy report, but people keep saying his hands were up? I hope the whole truth is finally revealed, and this so that everyone can finally get peace, justice, and closure in the matter.


----------

